# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ա1+ հեռուստաընկերություն

## Artgeo

*Դիտեք «Ա1+»*


22:05 | Մայիս 05, 2009 | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Վաղվանից` մայիսի 6-ից, առաջին անգամ Հայաստանի ողջ տարածքում օրվա կարեւորագույն տեսանորություններին կարող եք ծանոթանալ Ձեր բջջային հեռախոսի միջոցով:

Եթե Ձեր հեռախոսը միացված է GPRS ծառայությանը, ապա Ձեզ համար «Ա1+»-ը կրկին եթերում է, սակայն ոչ թե հեռուստացույցի, այլ Ձեր բջջայինի էկրանին:

«Ա1+»-ն Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ առաջարկում է վիդիո լուրեր Ձեր բջջային հեռախոսում:

Ընդամենը մեկ SMS եւ դուք կարող եք դիտել «Ա1+»-ի օրվա ողջ լրատվությունը` տեսաշարով` Ձեր բջջայինի էկրանին:

Անկախ նրանից, թե որ օպերատորի` «Արմենթելի», թե «Վիվասելի» բաժանորդ եք` ուղարկեք 111 կոդը 1618 համարին եւ Դուք կստանաք համապատասխան հղում/լինկ/: Սեղմելով հղումը` ձեր հեռախոսը կբեռնավորի օրվա ամենաթարմ վիդեոնորությունները :

Այսինքն` Դուք կստանաք օրվա թարմ լուրերը դիտելու հնարավորություն` ցանկացած վայրում եւ ցանկացած պահի:


«Ա1+»-ի տեսանորությունները հասանելի են 24 ժամ շարունակ, իսկ նորությունները կթարմացվեն 14:00-ին եւ 18;00-ին:

Դիտեք «Ա1+»-ը Հայաստանի ողջ տարածքում:

Ծառայությունը վճարովի է` 1 SMS-ի արժեքը 300 դրամ է ` ներառյալ ԱԱՀ:
Տեխնիկական խորհրդատվության համար զանգահարեք` հետեւյալ հեռախոսահամարներով` 010523218 , 099523218:



http://a1plus.am/am/society/2009/05/5/a1gprs

----------

Ahik (06.05.2009), Chuk (06.05.2009), Jarre (06.05.2009), Lyonik (12.10.2009), Magic-Mushroom (19.06.2010), Monk (06.05.2009), Norton (06.05.2009), Rammer (06.05.2009), Sunny Stream (09.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (06.05.2009), Արշակ (06.05.2009), Ձայնալար (06.05.2009)

----------


## Ahik

Միտքն արտակարգնա, բայց դե թանկա էլի:

Արթուր ջան, իսկ որ համարին պետքա ուղարկվի հաղորդագրությունը

----------


## Norton

> իսկ որ համարին պետքա ուղարկվի հաղորդագրությունը


ուղարկեք 111 կոդը 1618 համարին

----------


## Kuk

Հարմար բան ա, բայց թանկ ա: Պատկերացրեք՝ օրը գոնե մեկ անգամ սույն մեթոդով տեղեկացվելու համար եթե վճարենք, ամիսը 9000 դրամ, թանկ ա:

----------


## Լեո

Ես կարծեցի իրոք  Ա1+-ը կրկին եթերում է, բայց պարզվեց բառախաղ է :Sad: 
Եվ իրոք թանկ է: Սա ի՞նչ է՝ փող աշխատելու ձև, թե՞ տեղեկատվության տարածման միջոց :Think:

----------

Lion (06.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

գումարած տռաֆիկի փողը.. թԵ՞ չի հաշվում տռաֆիկ... Եթե տռաֆիկելա հաշվումա ուրեմն կանկռետնի թալանա  :Think:

----------

Annushka (07.05.2009), Ariadna (07.05.2009), Elmo (07.05.2009), NetX (06.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009), Հայկօ (07.05.2009), Հենո (11.07.2009), Ձայնալար (06.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ես էլ ուրախացա....  :Smile: 

Վերնագիրը սխալ ես գրել *Artgeo*, ինչ՞ա նշանակում "կրկին եթերում է"  :Think:  
Էդ եթեր չի, այլ հեռախոսային ծառայություն է, թեկուզ և վիդեո: Եթեր չեմ տեսնում էստեղ, ու ոչ էլ կրկին է....  :Bad:

----------

Kuk (07.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Գոնե «եթեր»-ը չակերտների մեջ վերցրեք:

----------


## Elmo

> Հարմար բան ա, բայց թանկ ա: Պատկերացրեք՝ օրը գոնե մեկ անգամ սույն մեթոդով տեղեկացվելու համար եթե վճարենք, ամիսը 9000 դրամ, թանկ ա:


Հա էդ նույն գումարով կարելի ա ինտերներ քաշել տանը ու Ա1+ -ի կայքի վիդոները նորմալ դիտել:

----------

Annushka (07.05.2009), Kuk (07.05.2009), Rammstein (07.05.2009), Yellow Raven (07.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Ով չի ալարում սենց մի կարճ համար վերցնում ա, ու _(ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար)_ հոր գինը դնում վրան։ Հետաքրքիր ա, օգտվողներ կա՞ն։

Մեկ էլ կարծում եմ էս թեման էս բաժնի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Սա ո՛չ հեռուստատեսություն է, ո՛չ ռադիո, ո՛չ էլ *տպագիր* մամուլ։ Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ բացել այն «Հեռահաղորդակցություն»-ում։

----------


## Սամվել

Խնդրում եմ բաժնի մոդերատորից խմբագրել թեմայի վերնագիրը ավելի իրականին մոտ տարբերակի...

Քանի որ հենց նույն կրկին բառը խառնում է ամեն ինչ...

----------

Lion (07.05.2009), Rammstein (10.05.2009), Լեո (09.07.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Եթե վիեոն նայել եք, ապա առաջին նախադասությունը աղջկա հենց այս բառակապակցությունն է: Չեմ հասկանում թե ինչո՞ւ է ամեն մեկը իր պարտքը համարում նույն բանը հազար անգամ գրել, կարելի է ընդամենը շնորհակալություն հայտնել այդ միտքը արտահայտողին, ինչը կնշանակի, որ նրա հետ համաձայն եք: 

*Դադարեցնում ենք օֆֆտոպը:*

----------

Արշակ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Դիտեք «Ա1+»*




> Մայիսի 31-ին Ա1+ մոբայլը կթարմացվի 4 անգամ.ժամը` 14:00-ին, 18:00-ին, 21:00-ին եւ 24:00-ին:
> 
> Հունիսի 1-ից ավելի քան երեք անգամ էժանանում է Ա1+ մոբայլ SMS-ի գինը:
> 
> Եթե նախկինում 1 SMS-ի համար վճարում էիք 300 դրամ, այսուհետ նույն տեղեկությունները Ձեր բջջային հեռախոսի էկրանից դիտելու համար կվճարեք ընդամենը 90 դրամ:
> 
>  Հայաստանի ողջ տարածքում օրվա կարեւորագույն տեսանորություններին կարող եք ծանոթանալ բջջային հեռախոսի միջոցով:
> 
> Եթե Ձեր հեռախոսը միացված է GPRS  կամ 3G ծառայությանը, ապա Ձեզ համար «Ա1+»-ը կրկին եթերում է, սակայն ոչ թե հեռուստացույցի, այլ Ձեր բջջայինի էկրանին:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Nareco (31.05.2009)

----------


## AMzone

հիմա այնքան նորություններ իմանալու միջոցներ կան անվճար, որ ուղղակի անխելք մի բան կստացվի 300 դրամ փող վճարելը դրա համար.  

չանցավ, նոր բան թող մտածեն.

----------


## Norton

> հիմա այնքան նորություններ իմանալու միջոցներ կան անվճար, որ ուղղակի անխելք մի բան կստացվի 300 դրամ փող վճարելը դրա համար.
> 
> չանցավ, նոր բան թող մտածեն.


Վերևի պոստը կարդա, արդեն 90 դրամա:

----------


## Լեո

> Վերևի պոստը կարդա, արդեն 90 դրամա:


Փաստորեն եթե նախկինում 300 դրամ էին գինը սահմանել, իսկ հիմա արդեն 90 դրամի մեջ են տեղավորվում, նշանակում է ի սկզբանե իրենք մտադրվել էին 230% գերշահույթ ունենալ ( (300-90)/90=2.33): 

Ա1+-ին սա սազական չէ:

----------


## ministr

Ինչի երկնքից են իջել? Շատ էլ որ բռնել փակել են, ուրեմն ազնվության էտալոն են?
Հայ են էլի ինչ տարբերություն: Մեկին երկու որ օգուտ չանեն էլ ինչ գործ?

----------


## ministr

Չնայած էդ եթեր ասվածն անիմաստա ըստ իս: Ինֆորմացիան ձրի թափածա, ինչի պետքա փող վճարեմ դրա համար?

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչի երկնքից են իջել? Շատ էլ որ բռնել փակել են, *ուրեմն ազնվության էտալոն են?*
> Հայ են էլի ինչ տարբերություն: Մեկին երկու որ օգուտ չանեն էլ ինչ գործ?


Չգիտեմ ինչ են, բայց իրենք իրենց համենայն դետս փորձում են այդպես ներկայացնել: Ու այսպիսի քայլերը ինքնաբացահայտման նման մի բան են դառում:

----------


## Լեո

> Չնայած էդ եթեր ասվածն անիմաստա ըստ իս: Ինֆորմացիան ձրի թափածա, ինչի պետքա փող վճարեմ դրա համար?


Բոլոր նմանատիպ sms վճարովի ծառայությունների 99 տոկոսը կարող եմ հանգիստ համարել հիմարացնելու միջոցով մարդկանցից փողի շորթման միջոց  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ա1+-ին սա սազական չէ:


Խի՞: Նույնն են ինչ Հ1-ը էլի: Պարզապես իրանք էլ իրանց շահերից բխող լուրերն են ծաղկացնում: Էս պետության մեջ լավ բաներ էլ են լինում ու էս կառավարությունը լավ քայլեր էլ ա անում, իսկ Ա1+ կարդացողի համար դրանք չկան, որովհետև վատ ֆոնով ա ներկայացնում:
ստեղ ստորագրությունս լրիվ տեղին ա

Իսկ Անկախ լրատվամիջոց համարում եմ թերթ.ամ -ին

----------


## Լեո

> Խի՞: Նույնն են ինչ Հ1-ը էլի: Պարզապես իրանք էլ իրանց շահերից բխող լուրերն են ծաղկացնում: Էս պետության մեջ լավ բաներ էլ են լինում ու էս կառավարությունը լավ քայլեր էլ ա անում, իսկ Ա1+ կարդացողի համար դրանք չկան, որովհետև վատ ֆոնով ա ներկայացնում:
> ստեղ ստորագրությունս լրիվ տեղին ա
> 
> Իսկ Անկախ լրատվամիջոց համարում եմ թերթ.ամ -ին


Հայաստանում այսօր վատը անկասկած տասնապատիկ ավելի շատ ա, քան լավը: Բայց այդ չնչին լավն էլ կա, հնարավոր չէ ժխտել: Ու այս առումով Ա1+-ը Հ1-ի հակառակ ծայրահեղությունն ա, միայն վատից ա խոսում:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում, Ա1+-ը Հայաստանում խոսքի ազատության ճնշման գաղափարական զոհի կերպար ա համարվում ու նմանատիպ էժանագին քայլերով սկսում ա կորցնել իր դեմքը:

----------


## AMzone

հա 90-ը էլի լավա, բայց դեմինչև քաշես 300 կնստի վրետ

----------


## Elmo

> Ու այս առումով Ա1+-ը Հ1-ի հակառակ ծայրահեղությունն ա, միայն վատից ա խոսում:


եթե իշխանափոխություն լինի Ա1+ -ը կդառնա Հ1: Իրա կեցվածքը էդ ա ցույց տալիս:

----------

davidus (20.07.2009), Արտիստ (09.07.2009), Լեո (09.07.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Հ1-ն ու Ա1-ը իրար հետ համեմատվել չեն կարող: Հ1-ը լրիվ ուրիշ միսսիա ա կատարում, էդ մարդկանց ուղեղները լվանալն ա, մարդկանց բթացնելն ա: Սա անհերքելի ա:

----------

Norton (09.07.2009), Արամ (09.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հ1-ն ու Ա1-ը իրար հետ համեմատվել չեն կարող: Հ1-ը լրիվ ուրիշ միսսիա ա կատարում, էդ մարդկանց ուղեղները լվանալն ա, մարդկանց բթացնելն ա: Սա անհերքելի ա:


Մենակ մի բան ավելացնեմ, որ Ա1 պլյուսը միշտ էլ հայտնի է եղել ընդդիմադիր կեցվացքով, անկախ նրանից ով է իշխանության մեջ:

----------

Kuk (09.07.2009), Ձայնալար (09.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չնայած էդ եթեր ասվածն անիմաստա ըստ իս: Ինֆորմացիան ձրի թափածա, ինչի պետքա փող վճարեմ դրա համար?


Իսկ եթե ինտերնետ չունենայի՞ր: Ես կասեի լրիվ ընդհակառակը. էսօր ինֆորմացիոն ահավոր մեծ սով կա Հայաստանում, ու էս հազար անգամ ավելի մոտ ա ճշմարտությանը, քան թե քո գրածը:




> Խի՞: Նույնն են ինչ Հ1-ը էլի: Պարզապես իրանք էլ իրանց շահերից բխող լուրերն են ծաղկացնում: Էս պետության մեջ լավ բաներ էլ են լինում ու էս կառավարությունը լավ քայլեր էլ ա անում, իսկ Ա1+ կարդացողի համար դրանք չկան, որովհետև վատ ֆոնով ա ներկայացնում:





> Հայաստանում այսօր վատը անկասկած տասնապատիկ ավելի շատ ա, քան լավը: Բայց այդ չնչին լավն էլ կա, հնարավոր չէ ժխտել: Ու այս առումով Ա1+-ը Հ1-ի հակառակ ծայրահեղությունն ա, միայն վատից ա խոսում:


Ա1+-ը մշտապես համարվել ու համարվում ա *օբյեկտիվ* լրատվամիջոց: Եթե նկատել եք, իրենք ներկայացնում են միայն ու միայն նորությունն ու լուրը՝ առանց որևէ մեկնաբանությունների: Ընդդիմադիր կարող են համարվել, ասենք, ՀԺ-ն ու ՉԻ-ն, քանի որ դրանք նաև վերլուծականներ են հրապարակում, ի տարբերություն Ա1+-ի: Եթե որևիցե լուրի հրապարակումը դեմ է իշխանության շահերին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ տվյալ լուրը հրապարակողը թունդ, երդվյալ ընդդիմադիր է: Իսկ Ա1+-ում մինչև հիմա որևէ ուռճացված կամ խեղաթյուրված տեղեկություն չի եղել. միայն այն, ինչ կա:

Հ1-ի հետ համեմատությունը ակնհայտորեն սխալ է, որովհետև Հ1-ը բացեիբաց ստեր է եթեր տալիս, լուն սարքում է ուղտ, իսկ ուղտը անցկացնում ասեղի ծակով, ու նման բաներ: Համեմատությունը տեղին կլիներ, եթե Հ1-ը եթեր տար միայն օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն. թո՛ղ լինի ընտրողաբար՝ միայն լավ նորությունները, սակայն՝ օբյեկտիվորեն, առանց որևէ բան ավելացնելու կամ փոխելու:

----------

Rammer (10.07.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

> Փաստորեն եթե նախկինում 300 դրամ էին գինը սահմանել, իսկ հիմա արդեն 90 դրամի մեջ են տեղավորվում, նշանակում է ի սկզբանե իրենք մտադրվել էին 230% գերշահույթ ունենալ ( (300-90)/90=2.33): 
> 
> Ա1+-ին սա սազական չէ:


Չես կարա ասես գերշահույթ կապահովի թե չէ, ինքը շահույթ կապահովի սմս-ի գծով, բայց կունենա ուրիշ ծախսեր, ու էտի չի դառնա իրանց համար գերշահույթ. Կոնկրետ գիտես թե իրանց շահույթը ինչքանա՞՞՞՞՞, կարողա մի կերպ ծերը-ծերին են հասցնում, ես չգիտեմ՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ եթե ինտերնետ չունենայի՞ր: Ես կասեի լրիվ ընդհակառակը. էսօր ինֆորմացիոն ահավոր մեծ սով կա Հայաստանում, ու էս հազար անգամ ավելի մոտ ա ճշմարտությանը, քան թե քո գրածը:


Հեռախոսով իրանց վիդեոներ նայելու, գրանցվելու համար մարդ քիչ մը պրադվինուտի պտի լինի, իսկ նման մարդը տանը հաստատ ինտերնետ կունենա, թեկուզ հեռախոսով:

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ գնի փոփոխելուց առաջ Ա1+ տնօրենը պարզաբանել էր, որ ստիպված էն գնում այդ քայլին, քանի որ էժանացնելու դեպքում շահույթ չեն ունենա:
Իսկ աշխատակազմ պահելու, կայքի բնակակոն աշխատանքը ապահովելու և այլնի համար պետք է եկամուտ:

----------


## Լեո

> Չես կարա ասես գերշահույթ կապահովի թե չէ, ինքը շահույթ կապահովի սմս-ի գծով, բայց կունենա ուրիշ ծախսեր, ու էտի չի դառնա իրանց համար գերշահույթ. Կոնկրետ գիտես թե իրանց շահույթը ինչքանա՞՞՞՞՞, կարողա մի կերպ ծերը-ծերին են հասցնում, ես չգիտեմ՞՞՞՞՞՞


Եթե 90 դրամով կարողանում են ծախսերը փակել, ուրեմն պատկերացրու 300 դրամով ինչ էին ուզում անել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հեռախոսով իրանց վիդեոներ նայելու, գրանցվելու համար մարդ քիչ մը պրադվինուտի պտի լինի, իսկ նման մարդը տանը հաստատ ինտերնետ կունենա, թեկուզ հեռախոսով:


Չես կարող ասել: Օդնոկլասսնիկի-ի վառ օրինակը դիմացներս է: Ամեն դեպքում՝ էլի գալիս-հանգում ենք այն եզրակացությանը, որ Ինտերնետից բացի այսօր լրատվության ուրիշ վստահելի աղբյուր չկա (տպագիր մամուլի որոշ անուններ չհաշված): Իսկ Ա1+-ի առաջարկը քայլ է՝ գոնե փոքր-ինչ լայնացնելու լրատվություն ստանալու այդ միջոցների ցանկը, ու ողջունելի է ցանկացած դեպքում, անգամ եթե ես ինքս կարծում եմ, որ գինը թանկ է կամ հեռախոսի էկրանը՝ փոքր: Հաջորդ քայլը, հուսով եմ, կլինի արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությունը:

----------


## Լեո

> Չես կարող ասել: Օդնոկլասսնիկի-ի վառ օրինակը դիմացներս է: Ամեն դեպքում՝ էլի գալիս-հանգում ենք այն եզրակացությանը, որ Ինտերնետից բացի այսօր լրատվության ուրիշ վստահելի աղբյուր չկա (տպագիր մամուլի որոշ անուններ չհաշված): Իսկ Ա1+-ի առաջարկը քայլ է՝ գոնե փոքր-ինչ լայնացնելու լրատվություն ստանալու այդ միջոցների ցանկը, ու ողջունելի է ցանկացած դեպքում, անգամ եթե ես ինքս կարծում եմ, որ գինը թանկ է կամ հեռախոսի էկրանը՝ փոքր: Հաջորդ քայլը, հուսով եմ, կլինի արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությունը:


Անշուշտ, սա դրական քայլ է լրատվության հասանելիությունը բարալավվելու գործում: Միշտ չէ, որ ինտերնետ կա «ձեռքի տակ», և սա ինչ-որ տեղ կարող է համարվել լրատվության ստացման այլընտրանքային աղբյուր: 
Ես պարզապես նման կարճ ժամանակահատվածում սակագնային նման մեծ շեղման (230%) վրա եմ զարմանում: Ավելի շուտ, ես Ա1+-ին համարում եմ անաչառ լրատվության միջոց, և հետևաբար նրանից չէի սպասում լրատվության տարածումը նման «հետին մտքին» ծառայեցնելը:

----------


## Norton

> Անշուշտ, սա դրական քայլ է լրատվության հասանելիությունը բարալավվելու գործում: Միշտ չէ, որ ինտերնետ կա «ձեռքի տակ», և սա ինչ-որ տեղ կարող է համարվել լրատվության ստացման այլընտրանքային աղբյուր:
> Ես պարզապես նման կարճ ժամանակահատվածում սակագնային նման մեծ շեղման (230%) վրա եմ զարմանում: Ավելի շուտ, ես Ա1+-ին համարում եմ անաչառ լրատվության միջոց, և հետևաբար նրանից չէի սպասում լրատվության տարածումը նման «հետին մտքին» ծառայեցնելը:


Լեո, հետին միտք ո՞րն է: Ա1պլյուսի արխիվներում, որ թնտրես կգտնես հիմնավորումը, որտեղ գրում էն, որ 90 դրամով, նույնիսկ տուժելու էն, բայց ստիպված գնում էն այդ քայլին:
Եթե Հ1-ը տարեկան բյուժեյից իմ հիշելով մոտ 10 մլն դոլլար է ստանում , դրան գումարած գովազդից եկող ոկամուտը, ապա Ա1 պլյուսը այդպիսի հնարավորություններ չունի: Այնինչ նա պետքա ապահովի կայքի շահագործումը, տեխնիկական վերազինում, լրագրողներին վարձատրություն: Էդ գումարները օդի՞ց ա իջնելու քեզ թվումա: Ընդդիմադիր մամուլ լինելով դա գոյատևելու հիմնական միջոցնա:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, հետին միտք ո՞րն է: Ա1պլյուսի արխիվներում, որ թնտրես կգտնես հիմնավորումը, որտեղ գրում էն, որ 90 դրամով, նույնիսկ տուժելու էն, բայց ստիպված գնում էն այդ քայլին:


Լավ, ենթադրենք մի 20 տոկոս էլ վնաս ունի: Դա նշանակում ա, որ նախկինում 210 տոկոս շահույթ ուներ կամ նման նպատակ (-20+230=210): Այ դա եմ համարում հետին միտք:
Եվ հետո ինչու՞ է վնասով աշխատում, եթե աշխատակազմ պահելու և տեխնիկական վերազինման խնդիր ունի  :Think: 




> Եթե Հ1-ը տարեկան բյուժեյից իմ հիշելով մոտ 10 մլն դոլլար է ստանում , դրան գումարած գովազդից եկող ոկամուտը, ապա Ա1 պլյուսը այդպիսի հնարավորություններ չունի: Այնինչ նա պետքա ապահովի կայքի շահագործումը, տեխնիկական վերազինում, լրագրողներին վարձատրություն: Էդ գումարները օդի՞ց ա իջնելու քեզ թվումա: Ընդդիմադիր մամուլ լինելով դա գոյատևելու հիմնական միջոցնա:


Դե եթե ընդդիմադիր մամուլ է, թող ֆինանսավորվի ընդդիմադիր աղբյուրներից, և ոչ թե ընթերցողի վրա ինֆորմացիան «շուկայական գնից» եռապատիկ ավել գնով վաճառելու միջոցով (նկատի ունեմ, երբ սակագինը 300 դրամ էր):

----------


## Norton

> Լավ, ենթադրենք մի 20 տոկոս էլ վնաս ունի: Դա նշանակում ա, որ նախկինում 210 տոկոս շահույթ ուներ կամ նման նպատակ (-20+230=210): Այ դա եմ համարում հետին միտք:
> *Եվ հետո ինչու՞ է վնասով աշխատում, եթե աշխատակազմ պահելու և տեխնիկական վերազինման խնդիր ունի*


Դա բիզնես մտածողություն է Լեո: այսօրվա հեռուստաընկերությունները նույնպես բիզնեսներ էն, որոնք գոյատևում են գովազդի հաշվին, որոշներն էն գումարաշ դրան հովանավորների:
Լրագորղներին աշխատավարձ էլի եմ ասում օդից չի տրվում: Օրինակ հիմա Հ2 ունի ձայնային պորտալ, որի 1 րոպեն 2 անգամ ավելի թանկ է , քան սա, բայց քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում չէ՞ օգտվել այդ ծառայությունից:
Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում իրեն ձեռնտու է՞, թե ոչ վճարել որոշակի գումար լրատվության համար



> Դե եթե ընդդիմադիր մամուլ է, թող ֆինանսավորվի ընդդիմադիր աղբյուրներից, և ոչ թե ընթերցողի վրա ինֆորմացիան «շուկայական գնից» եռապատիկ ավել գնով վաճառելու միջոցով (նկատի ունեմ, երբ սակագինը 300 դրամ էր):


Լեո, արդեն մառազմի էս հասցնում, այսինքն՝ ի՞նչ է նշանակում , թող ֆինասավորվի ընդդիմադիր միջոցներից, ո՞րն էն այդ միջոցները: Նախ ամեն ընկերության գլխավոր նախապայմանը ֆինանսական անկախությունն է, հաջորդ Ա1 պլյուսը ՄԻՇՏ , եղել է ընդդիմադիր՝ անկախ նրանից Լևոնն է եղել , Քոչարյանը, թե Սերժը իշխանության մեջ, ուստի իր համար շատ կարևոր է անկախությունը , որն ունի: Մեկը ես իրենց այս ծառայությունից չեմ օգտվում, որովհետև դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկա, ինչպես չեմ օգտվում բազմաթիվ  հնգապատիկ թանկ սմս ծառայություններից, դա իմ իրավունք է:

----------


## Լեո

Նորտոն, նկատի ունեմ, եթե ինքը ընդդիմադիր մամուլ է, այսինքն՝ համագործակցում է ներկայիս ընդիմության հետ և կատարում է նրա պատվերը, թող ֆինանսավորվի այնտեղից, որտեղից և հենց ինքը՝ ընդդիմությունն է ֆինանսավորվում:

Իսկ եթե Ա1+-ը անկախ ընդդիմադիր մամուլ է, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ դա բավարար հիմք է ինքնարժեքից եռակի ավելի սակագներ սահմանելու համար: Ճիշտ ես ասում, մենք շուկայանան տնտեսություն ենք ապրում, և Ա1+-ը իրավունք ունի սահմանալ այն գինը, որն իրեն է ձեռնտու: Դրա համար էլ ես շեշտել էի, որ Ա1+-ը այսօր ունի գաղափարական զոհի կարգավիճակ և ժողովրդվարության կայացման ճանապարհին պայքարի առաջամարտիկի յուրօրինակ միսիա ունի, և նմանօրինակ էժանագին քայլերը իրեն վայել չեն: 
Իսկ որպես ֆինանսավորման աղբյուր, կարող է որոշակի գովազդային ծառայություններ մատուցել, ինչպես սովորաբար վարվում են ԶԼՄ-ները;

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նորտոն, նկատի ունեմ, եթե ինքը ընդդիմադիր մամուլ է, այսինքն՝ համագործակցում է ներկայիս ընդիմության հետ և կատարում է նրա պատվերը, թող ֆինանսավորվի այնտեղից, որտեղից և հենց ինքը՝ ընդդիմությունն է ֆինանսավորվում:
> 
> Իսկ եթե Ա1+-ը անկախ ընդդիմադիր մամուլ է, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ դա բավարար հիմք է ինքնարժեքից եռակի ավելի սակագներ սահմանելու համար: Ճիշտ ես ասում, մենք շուկայանան տնտեսություն ենք ապրում, և Ա1+-ը իրավունք ունի սահմանալ այն գինը, որն իրեն է ձեռնտու: Դրա համար էլ ես շեշտել էի, որ Ա1+-ը այսօր ունի գաղափարական զոհի կարգավիճակ և ժողովրդվարության կայացման ճանապարհին պայքարի առաջամարտիկի յուրօրինակ միսիա ունի, և նմանօրինակ էժանագին քայլերը իրեն վայել չեն: Իսկ որպես ֆինանսավորման աղբյուր, կարող է որոշակի գովազդային ծառայություններ մատուցել, ինչպես սովորաբար վարվում են ԶԼՄ-ները;


Դեմք եք դուք, ապե  :Jpit: : Էդ մտածելակերպը թարգի, էլի, *Լեո* ջան: Ուրեմն եթե ընդդիմադիր ա, պիտի լինի աղքատ, սոված ու ծեծված, հա՞: Կամ եթե ընդդիմադիր ա, պիտի լինի սուրբ, անձնազոհ ու ալտրուիստ: Սովորական շուկայական հարաբերություններ են, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Մարդը, օրինակ, պիտի հաց ուտի, անկախ այն բանից, թե ինքը ընդդիմադիր ա, թե մենթ: Սա՝ մեկ:

Երկրորդ. ի՞նչ կատարված պատվերի մասին ա խոսքը: Ո՞վ ա ինչ պատվեր կատարում, եղբայ՛ր: Ա1+-ը՞: Ինձ մի հոդված կամ վիդեո ցույց տուր, որը պատվեր է, այլ ոչ՝ իրականություն: Տենց որ լինի՝ էն, որ ես տեսնում եմ, թե ոնց են երթի ժամանակ մլիցեքը մարդկանց հրում-խփում, էդ էլ ա պատվեր. կարայի, չէ՞, չտեսնելու տայի, բայց նենգաբար տեսա:

Երրորդ. իսկ գուցե կապուղի տրամադրող կազմակերպությունների սակագնե՞րն են իջել: Գուցե նույն Բիլայնն ու Վիվասելը առաջ x դրամով էին էդ կապը տալիս, իսկ հիմա՝ x մինուս y: Չես կարող ասել, չէ՞: Ես էլ չեմ կարող ասել: Նենց որ՝ արդարացնել պետք չի, ոչ էլ՝ մեղադրել: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ *էժանացել ա*: Եթե չէժանանար, էսքան խոսակցությունն էլ չէր լինի: Հանելուկ ա. բարձր գնի դեպքում ոչ ոք ոչ մի վատ բան չի ասում, բայց հենց էդ գինը ընկնում ա, միանգամից մեղադրանքները սկսվում են:

Չորրորդ. ամենապարզ՝ առաջարկ-պահանջարկի սկզբունքն ա գործում: Նախկին գնով հաճախորդ չունեցավ՝ պահանջարկ չունեցավ, հիմա փոխում ա առաջարկի պայմանները՝ պահանջարկը մեծացնելու հույսով: Ինքնաֆինանսավորվող կազմակերպությունները շահույթ չհետապնդող չեն կարող լինել, չէ՞: Դու քո աշխատանքը ձրի կանեի՞ր հիմա: Ես էլ չէի անի, բնականաբար:

----------


## Լեո

Հայկօ, ծայրահեղացնում ես: Ես չեմ ասել, որ ընդդիմադիրը կամ արդարը պիտի սոված մնա: Ես ասում եմ մի բան: Ինչքան էլ շուջբոլորը լիքն են նմանօրինակ սմս ֆինդուֆլուշկեքով հեշտ փող աշխատելու օրինակները, ամեն դեպքում չարժեր տրվել գայթակղությանը: Ձեռնարկումը լավն է, բայց ընդամենը 2 ամսվա ընթացքում 300-ից 90-ի հասնելը անձամբ ինձ համար այսպիսի մտորումների առիթ տվեց: Կարող եմ մտածել, որ մի բան էն չէ, չէ՞: Կարող եմ, բնականաբար: Եվ իմանալով մեր օպերատորներին՝ ես էլ, դու էլ գիտենք, որ քո ասած x  հանած y տարբերակը էնքան էլ արժանահավատ չէ:

Լավ, ամեն դեպքում, եկեք էս թեման փակենք:

----------


## murmushka

Տիգրան Խզմալյանի նոր ֆիլմը /պրեմիերա

----------

dvgray (19.07.2009), Elmo (19.07.2009), Nadine (04.08.2009), Norton (19.07.2009), REAL_ist (19.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

հիամալի ֆիլմ է: ես կասեի նույնիսկ աննախադեպ, ՀՀ պատմության մեջ, երբ օբեկտիվության ու այն արտահայտելու խորապես ու  բազմակողմանիության մասին մենակ հիացական խոսքեր կարելի է ասել:
ակցենտները դրված են ճշգրտորեն : 
կարծում եմ նաև, որ հայկական այբուբենից միայն "Ա" տառը չի բացակայում այժմ, այն լիքը տառեր: կարող է արդեն մեկ-երկու տառ է ընդամենը մնացել ու խոսալու փոխարեն մեզանից անկապ-անկապ վայրենակերպ ձայնաազդանշաններ են միայն դուրս գալիս:

/վերջաբանի մասին մենակ էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դա էս դեպքում էնքան էլ էական չի  :Smile: /

----------


## Elmo

> ես կասեի նույնիսկ աննախադեպ, ՀՀ պատմության մեջ, երբ *օբեկտիվության* ու այն արտահայտելու խորապես ու* բազմակողմանիության* մասին մենակ հիացական խոսքեր կարելի է ասել:


Ինձ էլ դուր եկավ: Մասսայական ցուցադրման չեն թույլատրի:

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ էլ դուր եկավ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ հրատապ խնդիր է Խզմալյանին բացատրել, որ իր կինոներում ինքը չխոսի: Շատ վատ ա խոսում, շատ սխալներ ա անում, արտասանությունը վատն ա ու դրանով կոնկրետ իմ աչքին գցում ա կինոյի որակը:

----------

Ֆոտոն (04.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ինձ էլ դուր եկավ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ հրատապ խնդիր է Խզմալյանին բացատրել, որ իր կինոներում ինքը չխոսի: Շատ վատ ա խոսում, շատ սխալներ ա անում, արտասանությունը վատն ա ու դրանով կոնկրետ իմ աչքին գցում ա կինոյի որակը:


ես էլ որ լսում էի, մտածում էի տեսնես էս ով՞ է խոսում սենց ռուսախոսի ակցենտով: բայց հետո որ հասկացա որ ինքն ա, լրիվ ուրիշ էֆեկտ ստացվեց: ինչ որ հեղինակային երգի պես մի բան էր, երբ հեղինակի թեկույզ թերի կատարումը ավելի հետաքրքիր ու արժեքավոր է, քան պրոֆ երգչի կատարումը: մի տեսակ ականատես-հեղինակի պատում է, ու շատ համով է ստացվել հենց պատումը նույնպես:
կարծում եմ ճիշտ որոշում է

----------


## Chuk

> ես էլ որ լսում էի, մտածում էի տեսնես էս ով՞ է խոսում սենց ռուսախոսի ակցենտով: բայց հետո որ հասկացա որ ինքն ա, լրիվ ուրիշ էֆեկտ ստացվեց: ինչ որ հեղինակային երգի պես մի բան էր, երբ հեղինակի թեկույզ թերի կատարումը ավելի հետաքրքիր ու արժեքավոր է, քան պրոֆ երգչի կատարումը: մի տեսակ ականատես-հեղինակի պատում է, ու շատ համով է ստացվել հենց պատումը նույնպես:
> կարծում եմ ճիշտ որոշում է


Դիվի, գուցե ինչ-որ տեղ այս դեպքում համաձայնվեմ, բայց նույն ձևի ինքը Սարդարապատ կինոյում էր կարդում ու գիտես, էդ սխալ ա, էդ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ չի, սիրողական մակարդակ ա:

----------

Ֆոտոն (04.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Շատ վատ ա խոսում


ինձ թվաց Քոչարյանին ա պառոդիա անում: «Միյայն ուռախ լուռեռ հաղորդող հեռուստաունկերություն»  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վայ քու արա, էս ովա, կաշառք տվել եմ, ու ընդունվեմ գործի վերցնելու եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վայ քու արա, էս ովա, կաշառք տվել եմ, ու ընդունվեմ գործի վերցնելու եմ:





> …միանշանակ (կաշառք կվերցնեմ), դա շատ նորմալ եմ համարում ես, ես ինքս կաշառք տվել եմ, պետքա էդ կաշառքը նաև ես էլ վերցնեմ ուրիշներից։ Չեմ կարող ասել, որ ես արդար դատավոր կլինեմ (գոհունակությամբ ժպտում է)…


 :Blink:  Միանշանակ աղջկա մոտ ինչ–որ կարևոր բան պակաս է… բացահայտ ասում է, որ ինքը պատրաստվում է հանցագործություն կատարել, պատրաստվելով օրինապահ մարմնում աշխատանքի ընդունվել :Blink:  Փաստորեն հիմնականում դեբիլությունն է մեր երկրի դժբախտությունների պատճառը… :Think:

----------

Moonwalker (14.07.2010), Nadine (04.08.2009), Norton (04.08.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Վերջերս a1+-ի կայքում մի տարօրինակ ու իմ համար անբացատրելի երևույթ, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ` գովազդային հոլովակ է հայտնվել: Խոսքը թուրքական ավիաուղիները գովազդող անիմացիայի մասին է, որի վրա նույնիկս հղում է դրված այդ ավիաուղիների կայքի վրա: Ուրեմն մի կողմից էս մարդիկ օրերով խոսում են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների դեմ, տեղադրում են տարբեր մարդկանց ելույթներ ու հոդվածներ, որտեղ խոսվում է այդ հարաբերությունների բացասական կողմերի, մասնավորապես, տնտեսական էքսպանսիայի մասին, մյուս կողմից. օգուտ են քաղում թուրքական կազմակերպության հետ համագործակցելով ու ավիաուղիների գովազդ տեղադրելով, որը չգիտես, թե ինչու պետք է հետաքրքրի հայ հասարակությանը:
Իմ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ այս մարդիկ ոչ թե բողոքում են քանի որ մտահոգված են հայ իրականությանը հուզող հարցերով, այլ բողոքի իմիտացիա ստեղծելով, պոպուլյարություն են ձեռք բերում ու դրա հաշվին հարստանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջերս a1+-ի կայքում մի տարօրինակ ու իմ համար անբացատրելի երևույթ, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ` գովազդային հոլովակ է հայտնվել: Խոսքը թուրքական ավիաուղիները գովազդող անիմացիայի մասին է, որի վրա նույնիկս հղում է դրված այդ ավիաուղիների կայքի վրա: Ուրեմն մի կողմից էս մարդիկ օրերով խոսում են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների դեմ, տեղադրում են տարբեր մարդկանց ելույթներ ու հոդվածներ, որտեղ խոսվում է այդ հարաբերությունների բացասական կողմերի, մասնավորապես, տնտեսական էքսպանսիայի մասին, մյուս կողմից. օգուտ են քաղում թուրքական կազմակերպության հետ համագործակցելով ու ավիաուղիների գովազդ տեղադրելով, որը չգիտես, թե ինչու պետք է հետաքրքրի հայ հասարակությանը:
> Իմ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ այս մարդիկ ոչ թե բողոքում են քանի որ մտահոգված են հայ իրականությանը հուզող հարցերով, այլ բողոքի իմիտացիա ստեղծելով, պոպուլյարություն են ձեռք բերում ու դրա հաշվին հարստանում:


Բարեկամս, դու լրատվությունը բողոքելուց տարբերու՞մ ես:
Իսկ դու քննադատության շեշտադրությունները կարդու՞մ ես:

----------


## Norton

*ՍԴ-ն վաղը կլսի «Ա1+»-ի հայցը*



> «Մելտեքս» ՍՊ ընկերության` «Ա1+»-ի ներկայացուցիչներ Արա Ղազարյանի եւ Արտակ Զեյնալյանի հայտարարությունը
> 
> «Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանը 2008թ. հունիսի 17-ին որոշել է, որ ՀՀ իշխանությունները խախտել են Մելտեքս ընկերության (Ա1+) ազատ արտհայտվելու իրավունքը, քանի որ հեռուստահեռարձակման արտոնագրի համար անցկացված յոթ մրցույթներն անցկացվել են Կոնվենցիայի 10-րդ հոդվածի խախտումներով: Վճռից անմիջապես հետո գործը փոխանցվեց Եվրոպայի խորհրդի Նախարարների կոմիտեին, որն էլ մինչև այժմ իրականացնում է ՀՀ իշխանությունների կողմից վճռի կատարման վերահսկողությունը:
> 
> ՀՀ իշխանությունները մինչև այժմ զեկուցել են Նախարարների կոմիտեին, որ իրականացրել են մի շարք միջոցառումներ վճռի կատարման ուղղությամբ. վճարվել է Եվրոպական դատարանի վճռով սահմանված փոխհատուցումը, վճիռը թարգմանվել և հրապարակվել է, օրենսդրության մեջ կատարվել են փոփոխություններ մրցույթների անցկացման կարգի վերաբերյալ: 2009թ. սեպտեմբերին ՀՀ իշխանությունները զեկուցել են, որ որպես խախտված իրավունքների վերականգնման միջոց, 2010թ. հուլիսին անցկացվելու է նոր մրցույթ:
> 
> Ըստ Եվրոպական դատարանի նախադեպային իրավունքի, Եվրոպական դատարանի վճռով սահմանված խախտված իրավունքների վերականգման լավագույն միջոցը գործի վերաբացումն է ազգային մակարդակում` նախկին դատական որոշումների վերանայումը: Այս նպատակով Ընկերությունը 2008թ. դեկտեմբերին դիմել է ՀՀ Վճռաբեկ դատարան գործը վերաբացելու դիմումով` հիմնվելով Եվրոպական դատարանի վճիռը որպես ՙնոր հանգամանք՚ սկզբունքի վրա: 2009թ. փետրվարին Վճռաբեկ դատարանը դիմումն ընդունել է վարույթ, քննել և այնուհետև մերժել ընդունելիության մասին հարցը` պատճառաբանելով, որ Ընկերության դիմումով բարձրացվել են այնպիսի հարցեր, որոնք չեն բխում Եվրոպական դատարանի վճռից և որպես այդպիսին Եվրոպական դատարանի վճիռը չի կարող հանդիսանալ նոր հանգամանք: Իր դիմումով Ընկերությունը պահանջել էր ճանաչել իր իրավունքների խախտման փաստը (այն, ինչ արել էր Եվրոպական դատարանը), անվավեր համարել ՀՌԱՀ վիճահարույց որոշումները և անցկացնել նոր մրցույթ:
> 
> Գործի վերաբացման դիմումը մերժվել էր ՀՀ Քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքի 20428 հոդվածի 1-ին մասի համաձայն: Սույն թվի սեպտեմբեր ամսին Ընկերությունը դիմել է ՀՀ Սահմանադրական դատարան` վիճարկելով վերը նշված դրույթի սահմանադրականության հարցը: Սահմանադրական դատարանը, դիմումը միացնելով մեկ այլ նմանատիպ պահանջով բերված դիմումի հետ, համարել է այն ընդունելի և դատաքննության օր նշանակել սույն թվականի դեկտեմբերի 15-ին ժամը 11:00-ին: Դատաքննությունն անցկացվելու է գրավոր:
> ...


Ա1+

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գործի վերաբացման դիմումը մերժվել էր ՀՀ Քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքի 20428 հոդվածի 1-ին մասի համաձայն:


Նախ Քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրք չի, Քաղաքացիական դատավարության օրենսգիրքա, դրանք լռիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Երկրորդն էլ` սխալ ուղղով են գնում: Հոդվածը միանշանակ ճիշտա, քանի որ ամեն դեպքում ՀՀ արդարադատությունը իրականացնում են միմիայն ՀՀ դատարանները և վերջնական որոշողը միշտ էլ պետքա իրանք լինեն: Բախտը պետքա որոնել միջազգային ատյաններում` պետության կողմից վճռի չկատարումը հիմնավորելով ԵԽ Նախարարների կոմիտեի մոտ, որը ունի Եվրոպական դատարանի որոշումների կատարումը վերահսկելու իրավասություն:

----------


## Vagho95

կարողեք ինձ օգնել  գտնել  մոտավորապես 1978թ. թողարկված  Ա+1-ի գարուն ամսագրի մեջից կենտրոնական բանկի գողության մասին գրված Զորի Բալայանի պատմությունը

----------


## Norton

*«Ա1+»-ը դիտել են 6 մլն անգամ*



> Այսօր մի քաղաքացի դարձավ 6 միլիոներորդ այցելուն, ով դիտեց «Ա1+»-ի տեսանյութը: Հաշվիչն այսօր գրանցեց. 6 միլիոն դիտում երկու տարում:
> 
> 2002թ ապրիլին եթերազրկված «Ա1+ »-ը յուրօրինակ հեռուստաընկերություն է համացանցում : Չունենալով հնարավորություն իր ասելիքը հեռուստաալիքով հասցնելու հեռուստադիտողին` «Ա1+ »-ը 2008 թվականի հունվարից իր տեսանյութերը տեղադրում է համացանցի youtube.com էջում.
> 
> Առաջին հաղորդումները, որ հնարավորություն ունեցան դիտելու youtube-ի այցելուները, ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածուներին նվիրված «Ա1+ »-ի պատրաստած հաղորդումներին էին :
> 
> Դրանք անմիջապես այնպիսի հետաքրքրություն առաջացրեցին համացանցի այցելուների մոտ, որ ընդամենը 2 շաբաթ անց youtube.com-ը գրանցեց « Ա1+ »-ին որպես իր գործընկեր ու հնարավորություն ընձեռեց տեղադրելու անսահմանափակ տեւողությամբ տեսանյութեր :
> 
> Your account is in good standing - պարբերաբար տեղեկացնում է մեզ youtube-ն,որը ինտերնետային լեզվից թարգմանած, նշանակում է. « Ձեր գործերը լավ են », այսինքն այցելությունները շատ են:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Amarysa (18.03.2010), Chuk (18.03.2010), keyboard (18.03.2010), Kuk (18.03.2010), Mephistopheles (04.09.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Ոտնահարվել է «Ա1+»-ի հեռարձակման իրավունքը

----------

Chuk (14.04.2010), Norton (14.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Ոտնահարվել է «Ա1+»-ի հեռարձակման իրավունքը


Ավելին չեի սպասում

----------


## Norton

> Քանի որ "Ա1+"-ի ինտերնետային հեռարձակումը դեռ փորձնական փուլում է, առայժմ դուք կարող եք դիտել մեր թողարկումները` Ժամը 13.45-ին, 15.45-ին, 17.45-ին եւ 19.45-ին:Ամեն օր` բացի շաբաթ եւ կիրակի օրերից:


www.a1plus.am

----------


## Norton

*7մլն-ից ավելի «հեռուստադիտող»*



> «Ա1+»-ի youtube-ի այցելուների թիվը անցել է 7 միլիոնից, եւ այս պահին այդ թիվն է 7040907 :
> 
> Պարզվում է, որ մեր այցելուների 80 տոկոսը տղամարդիկ են, իսկ միայն 20 տոկոսը` կանայք: Ացելությունների դեմոգրաֆիական պատկերի ուսումնասիրությունը նաեւ այլ մանրամասներ է բացահայտում: Մեր ամենաակտիվ դիտողները 45-54 եւ 35-44 տարեկանների խմբերն են:
> 
> Ընդ որում` եթե դիտարկենք միայն տղամարդկանց, ապա 25-54 տարիքային խումբը հավասար հետաքրքրությամբ նայում է մեր տեսանյութերը:
> 
> Իսկ կանանց շրջանում` ամենաակտիվը 45-54 տարիքային խումբն է: Իսկ ընդհանուր տարիքային սպեկտրը բավականին ընդարձակ է 13-65 տարեկաններ:
> 
> Հատկանշական է, որ ամենաշատը տեսանյութերը դիտում են Հայաստանում:
> ...


 www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (14.07.2010), Moonwalker (14.07.2010), Nadine (14.07.2010), Ձայնալար (14.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

զարմանում եմ ոնց են թողել հերարձակեն,են էլ համաշխարհային մաշտաբով?Երևի վերևներում մեկը դավաճանելա կառավարությանը :LOL:

----------

Inana (14.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

Սեպտեմբերի 1-ից ժամը 13:00-ից 20:00-ն Ա1+-ի պաշտոնական կայքում՝ http://www.a1plus.am, հեռուստաալիքը հեռարձակվում է ինտերնետ-հեռարձակմամբ, ինչպես արագ կապ ունեցող մարդկանց համար, այնպես էլ դանդաղ կապ ունեցողների համար, որոնց ինտերնետի արագությունը ցածր է 128 Կբ/վ արագությունից...

----------

murmushka (14.09.2010)

----------


## Norton

*«Ա1+»-ը մրցութային փաթեթ ներկայացրեց*



> Ա1+»-ն այսօր հայտ է ներկայացրել կապուղիների մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ն մասնակցում է միջազգային և տեղական լրատվական-վերլուծական ուղղվածության հեռուսալիքի կապուղի ստանալու մրցույթին:
> 
> Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովը մասնակիցների ցանկը կհրապարակի հոկտեմբերի 22-ին իր կայք էջում:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մի քանի օր առաջ ստեղծվել է «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամ` ի պաշտպանություն ազատ խոսքի եւ «Ա1+»-ի եթեր վերադարձի: Անց է կացվելու դրամահավաք-արշավ, եւ բոլոր նվիրատվությունները համարվելու են հեռուստատեսության վերաբացման հայտի օգտին ծանրակշիռ քվեներ:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ը եթերազրկված է 2002թ ապրիլի 2-ից:
> www.a1plus.am

----------


## Norton

*Նվիրատվությունը կհամարվի քվե*



> «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամի մամլո դիվանի հայտարարությունը.
> 
> 
> «Հայաստանում ստեղծվել է «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամ, որի գերագույն նպատակը «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությանը օժանդակելն է եթեր վերադարձի, ինչպես նաեւ` հանրային նշանակության եւ շահույթ չհետապնդող հեռուստատեսային արտադրանքի ստեղծման եւ հեռարձակման գործում:
> 
> «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամը ձևավորվել է 10 հոգուց բաղկացած հոգաբարձուների խորհրդով, որի անդամներն են հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի կազմում են Բորիս Նավասարդյանը, Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանը, Կարինե Խոդիկյանը, Նունե Սարգսյանը, Տիգրան Տեր-Եսայանը, Արամ Աբրահամյանը, Արթուր Սաքունցը, Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը,Կարինե Դանիելյանը եւ Լևոն Բարսեղյանը։
> 
> Առաջիկայում հիմնադրամի հոգաբարձուների խորհուրդը կհրապարակի իր գործողությունների պլանը, որում` նախատեսվում է հանրային իրազեկում իրականացնել նախաձեռնության մասին, մրցույթում «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերության վերաբացման հասարակական պահանջը վերահաստատելու համար պաշտպանված դրամահավաք իրականացնել Հայաստանում եւ սփյուռքում, ՀՌԱՀ աշխատանքը հասարակության շահի դաշտ բերելու գործողություններ իրականացնել եւ այլն:
> 
> ...

----------

Chuk (21.10.2010), Հայկօ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

*«Ա1+»-ը դիտել են 8 միլիոն անգամ*



> «Ա1+»-ի youtube-ի էջում տեղադրված տեսանյութերն դիտվել են արդեն 8 մլն անգամ: Ընդ որում` այցելուների մեծ մասը Հայաստանից են, այսինքն` հայաստանցի հեռուստադիտողը տեղեկատվություն է փնտրում հենց «Ա1+»-ում:
> 
> Ինչպես ցույց է տալիս «այցերի» ուսումնասիրությունը`«Ա1+youtube»-ի այցելուների թիվը 2008թ առ այսօր միայն աճում է: Ի դեպ, 2 մլն դիտում գրանցվել է վերջին 7 ամսվա ընթացքում. Այս տարվա մարտին` «Ա1+»-ի youtube-ի էջի դիտել են 6 մլն , հուլիսին` 7մլն, իսկ հոկտեմբերի ավարտից մեկ շաբաթ առաջ` արդեն 8 մլն անգամ:
> 
> Մեր էջի այցելուների 86 տոկոսը տղամարդիկ են: Ամենամեծ թիվը կազմում են 35-54 տարեկանները: Ի դեպ, «Ա1+-youtube»-ի էջը, կարելի է ասել,բոլորի համար է, քանի որ, ըստ վիճակագրության` այն դիտում են 13-ից մինչեւ 65 տարեկանները` տարբեր տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ:
> www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (23.10.2010), Հայկօ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Դարձիր ժողովրդական հեռուստաալիքի պատվիրատուն*




> *«Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամի մամլո դիվանի հայտարարությունը.*
> 
> Հոկտեմբերի 28-ին` ընդամենը յոթ օրից կբացվեն թիվ 11 լրատվական ուղղվածության հեռուստաալիքի համար ներկայացված մրցութային փաթեթեները: Հենց այս մրցույթին է մասնակցում «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությունը, ով իր փաթեթին կից պատրաստվում է ներկայացնել նաեւ հանրության քվեները:
> 
> «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամի նախաձեռնած քվեարկությունը` խորհրդանշական նվիրատվության տեսքով, սկսված է: Կարեւոր է ոչ թե գումարն Է, այլ Ձեր մասնակցությունը, որը Ձեր քվեն է Ժողովրդական ալիքի` Ձեր հեռուստաընկերության համար:
> 
> Ձեր մասնակցությունը կարող է որոշիչ լինել հայկական հեռուստաեթերի համար:
> 
> Հավաքված գումարների մասին տվյալներն ու հավաստագրերը պետք է ներկայացվեն մրցութային փաթեթի բացման ժամանակ` հոկտեմբերի 28-ին:
> ...

----------

Chuk (23.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Քվեարկել են հայտնի մտավորականներ*




> Այսօր «Ա1+»-ը ՀՌԱՀ-ում ներկայացրեց իր մրցութային փաթեթը: Դեկտեմբերի 16-ին տեղի կունենա վարկանիշային քվեարկություն, որի արդյունքում 11-րդ հաճախությամբ հեռարձակվելու արտոնագիրը կտրամադրվի կամ «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությանը, կամ «Արմնյուզին»:
> 
> Իսկ «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամը, որն աջակցում է «Ա1+»-ին շարունակում է իր գործունեությունը:
> 
> Արդեն 4 հազարից ավել մարդ դրամական փոխանցում է կատարել հիմնադրամի հաշվեհամարին, ինչը նշանակում է 4 հազար քվե ի պաշտպանություն «Ա1+»-ի:
> 
> Որոշակի դժվարություններ առաջացել են արտերկրից կատարվող դրամական, տրանսֆերային փոխանցումների առումով, սակայն դրանք շտկվող հարցեր են, եւ մոտ նույնքան ձայն այս պահի դրությամբ ակնկալվում է սփյուռքից: Հիշեցնենք, որ հիմնադրամը գործում է ընդամենը 1 շաբաթ: Իսկ գործունեությունը շարունակվելու է մինչեւ տարեվերջ:
> 
> Ի դեպ, փոխանցումներ կատարում են ինչպես շարքային քաղաքացիներ, «Ա1+» մշտական հեռուստադիտողներն ու երկրպագուները, այնպես էլ անվանի մտավորականներ, հանրությանը քաջածանոթ, հեղինակավոր մարդիկ. Մասնավորապես աշխարհահռչակ դիրիժոր Օհան Դուրյանը, ՀՀ ժողովրդական արտիստուհի Վարդուհի Վարդերեսյանը, հանրահայտ բժիշկ Վահան Վարդապետյանը:
> ...

----------

Chuk (29.10.2010), Rammer (29.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ինչ լուր Ա1-ի մրցույթից

----------


## Norton

> Ժող, ինչ լուր Ա1-ի մրցույթից


Դեկտեմբերի 16-ին մրցույթի արդյունքները պարզ կլինեն:

----------


## Norton

*«Շանս է ոչ թե «Ա1+»-ի, այլ` իշխանությունների համար»*

_«Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությունը թվային հեռարձակման թիվ 11 մրցույթում մրցելու է «Արմնյուզ» ՍՊ ընկերության հետ: Այս մասին հայտարարվել է ՀՌԱՀ-ի նիստում: 18 մրցույթից ընդամենը երկուսում են ներկայացվել մեկից ավելի հայտեր: «Ա1+»-ն ու «Արմնյուզ»-ը դիմել են լրատվական ուղղության հեռուստաալիքի կապուղի ստանալու համար: Մրցութային փաթեթները բացվելու են հոկտեմբերի 28-ին: Մեր հարցերին պատասխանում է «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերության նախագահ Մեսրոպ Մովսեսյանը:_

_- 6 տարի առաջ «Ա1+»-ը մեկ անգամ արդեն «մրցել է» «Արմնյուզ»-ի հետ եւ ՀՌԱՀ-ի կողմից պարտվող ճանաչել: Ձեր կարծիքով պատահակա՞ն է, որ Ձեր մրցակիցը կրկին «Արմնյուզն է»:_

- Չեմ կարծում, որ պատահական է: Այսօր «Արմնյուզը» կապուղի է զբաղեցնում որպես լրատվական ալիք: Մեր առաջին հանդիպման ընթացքում «Արմնյուզը» տապալվեց, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ գնահատական տվեց նրան ՀՌԱՀ-ը: «Արմնյուզն» այս տարիների ընթացքում իր մրցույթային ծրագիրը այդպես էլ կյանքի չի կոչել, որեւէ առաջընթաց դաշտում չի ապրել, քանի որ իր ծրագիրը ընդամենը հեքիաթ էր, որն այսօրվա նրա վիճակի հետ որեւէ կապ չունի:

_- Ձեր ծրագիրն ինչպիսի՞ն է, հեքիաթ չէ՞:_

- Մենք միշտ ներկայացնում ենք իրատեսական ծրագրեր` ռեալ հաշվարկներով: 

_- Անկախ Ձեր ներկայացրած ծրագրերից, փաստն այն է, որ «Ա1+»-ը ՀՌԱՀ մրցույթներում ռեկորդակիր «պարտվող է»: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, այս անգամ ՀՌԱՀ-ը իր որոշումը կայացնելու է` հիմք ընդունելով «Ա1+»-ի ներկայացրած ծրագիրը, թե՞ հերթական քաղաքական պատվերն է իրականացնելու: 
_
- Փաստն այն է, որ այսօր Հայաստանի իշխանություններին որեւէ ոլորտում պրոֆեսիոնալներ պետք չեն: Այն մարդիկ, ովքեր պատահական հայտնվում են հեռարձակման ոլորտում, նրանց շնորհիվ ձեւավորվում է այն, ինչ այսօր մենք ունենք Հայաստանում` անիմաստ հեռուստատեսություն` անիմաստ լրատվությամբ:

_- Ի՞նչ խնդիր են լուծում այսօրվա հեռուստաընկերությունները:_ 

- Ընդամենը մեկ խնդիր` առաջին դեմքերի աթոռն ու թիկունքն են փորձում պաշտպանել, սակայն նույն իշխանությունները հոգնել են այդ հեռուստաընկերություններից, որովհետեւ այդ ամենը անում են շատ անգրագետ եւ փնթի:

_- Դուք ի՞նչ խնդիր եք պատրաստվում լուծել:_ 

- «Ա1+» խնդիրը եղել եւ մնում է նույնը` ժողովուրդը պետք է տեղեկացված լինի, թե ինչ է կատարվում իր երկրում եւ ինչ է իրեն սպասվում վաղը: Եթե այդ խնդիրը չլուծվի, նույն իշխանությունները մնալու են մոլորության մեջ, որի մեջ արդեն «խեղդվել» են եւ իր իրենց հետեից այսօր փորձում են տանել ժողովրդին: 

_- «Ա1+»-ի կարգախոսն է`«Դիտեք մեզ, ճանաչեք ձեզ»: Այս տարիների ընթացքում չհամոզվեցի՞ք, որ այս իշխանությունները պատրաստ չեն իրենք իրենց տեսնել, չե՞ք պատրաստվում փոխել Ձեր կարգախոսը:
_
- Ոչ, չեմ պատրաստվում: Այդ կարգախոսը չի վերաբերվում իշխանություններին, այն ուղղված է ժողովրդին: Ժողովուրդը պետք է դիտի եւ ճանաչի իրեն, հասկանա իր դերն այս երկրում: Դա է «Ա1+» -ի խնդիրը, եթե իշխանությունները ցանկանում են, կարող են միանալ ժողովրդին: Դա իրենց խնդիրն է: 

_- Ձեր կարծիքով, ի՞նչ է սպասում «Ա1+»-ին առաջիկա մրցույթում:_ 

- Անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ գնահատական կդնի մեզ ՀՌԱՀ-ը, մենք համոզված ենք, որ մեր ծրագիրը հաղթելու է: Ինչպես ասում են`մեղքը ՀՌԱՀ-ի վիզը: Ես կարծում եմ, որ այս անգամ ՀՀ իշխանությունները հեռատես կգտնվեն, եւ կկանխեն «Ա1+» -ի նոր հայցի լսումը Եվրադատարանում: Առաջիկա մրցույթը շանս է ոչ թե «Ա1+»-ի համար, այլեւ ՀՌԱՀ-ի` վերջապես օրինական դաշտ վերադառնալու համար:

_- ԵԽ Գլխավոր քարտուղարը Երեւանում հայտարարեց, որ իրենք քաջատեղյակ են «Ա1+»-ի խնդրին, այդ հարցը բարձրացնում է ՀՀ իշխանությունների հետ հանդիպումների ընթացքում, սակայն խնդիրը պետք է լուծվի մեր ազգային ինստիտուտների կողմից: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ «Ա1+»-ի հարցը դարձել է գործիք միջազգային կառույցների ձեռքում` հարկ եղած դեպքում ՀՀ իշխանություններին ճնշելու համար:_ 

- Դա ոչ թե «Ա1+»-ի շնորհիվ է, այլ` մեր իշխանությունների հիմարության: Այս մրցույթում նրանք շանս ունեն ավելի խոհեմ գտնվելու եւ մաքրվելու: Թող օգտվեն:

_- Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերում այն ձեւակերպմանը, թե «Ա1+»-ը ընդդիմադիր հեռուստաընկերություն է:_

- Դա անգրագետ ձեւակերպում է: Ընդհանրապես ընդդիմադիր կամ իշխանամետ հեռուստաընկերություն կամ ԶԼՄ չի լինում:

_- Դուք այդպես եք ասում, սակայն առաջին անգամ ՀՌԱՀ-ը «Ա1+»-ին մրցակցին հաղթող ճանաչեց, քանի որ նա իր մրցութային ծրագրում խոստացել էր «բարի» լուրեր հաղորդել:_ 

- Բարի լուրեր «Ա1+»-ն այսօր էլ չի հաղորդում եւ ապագայում էլ չի հաղորդելու: Լուրը բարի կամ չար չի լինում, լուրը` լուր է: Եթե ՀՌԱՀ-ը բարի լուրերի պակաս ունի, թող մի հեռուստաընկերություն էլ բացի Գրիգոր Ամալյանն եւ իր համար մատուցի բարի լուրեր: Մեր ժողովուրդն այսօր օբյեկտիվ լրատվության պակաս ունի:

_- Դուք ասում եք, որ հեռուստաընկերություն ընդդիմադիր կամ իշխանամետ չի լինում: Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերում նրան, որ թե խորհրդարանական եւ թե արտախորհրդարանական ընդդիմությունն անընդհատ բարձրացնում է «Ա1+»-ի հարցը:_

- «Ա1+»-ի հարցն այսօր բարձրացնում են նաեւ եւրոպական կառույցները, ԱՄՆ պետդեպարտամենտը, իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունները: Եթե երկրում իշխանությունները թույլ են տալիս անօրինականություններ, ընդդիմությունը պարտավոր է բարձրաձայնել այդ մասին: Իսկ որեւէ մեկը կասկած չունի, որ «Ա1+»-ը եթերազրկվել է իշխանությունների անօրինականությունների արդյունքում: Ի տարբերություն իշխանությունների` ընդդիմությունը հասկացել է, թե ինչ է նշանակում ազատ խոսք:

_- Նախքան 2002թ. «Ա1+ը»-ի եթերազրկումը` «Ա1»-ը մեկ անգամ եթերազրկվել է այսօրվա ընդդիմության իշխանության տարիներին: Սա չի նշանակում, որ անկախ նրանից, ովքեր են իշխանության «Ա1+» ը իշխանությունների համար անընդունելի է:_

- Պետության կայացման ճանապարհին շատ սխալներ են լինում: Եթերազրկումը այս սխալներից մեկն էր: Փառք Աստծո, որ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր մինչեւ 2002թ. թույլ են տվել «Ա1+»-ի եթերազրկումը հասկացել են, որ դա սխալ էր: Այսօր այդ մարդիկ իշխանության չեն: Ես երբեք չեմ ցանկանա, որ այս վարչախումբը իր գործած սխալը հասկանա` իշխանությունը կորցնելուց հետո: Ես հույսով եմ, որ «Ա1+»-ի եթեր կվերադառնա շատ ավելի շուտ: 

_- Մրցույթից առաջ ի պաշտպանություն «Ա1+»-ի` ստեղծվել է «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամը: Ո՞րն է դրա նպատա_կը:

- Ես մեծ ուրախությամբ ընդունեցի այդ լուրը: Ինձ համար բոլորովին կարեւոր չէ, թե որքան գումար կհավաքվի, շատ հստակ նշված է. որ փոխանցվող գումարները լինելու են սիմվոլիկ: Այստեղ կարեւորն այն գաղափարն է, որ ժողովուրդը, այդ թվում` ՀՀ-ից սահմաններից դուրս ապրող մարդիկ կարող են ձեւավորել իրենց համար նախընտրելի հեռուստատեսությունը: Ես սպասում եմ շատ ձայների, որոնք մեծ նշանակություն կունենան հոկտեմբերի 28-ին, երբ ՀՌԱՀ-ը կբացի մրցույթների փաթեթները: Այդ ձայները կվկայեն, որ մեր ժողովուրդը «Ա1+»-ին ցանկանում է տեսնել եթերում:

_- Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Ձեր մրցակցի «Արմնյուզի» շանսերը առաջիկա մրցույթում:_ 

- Նախ ես մրցույթին մասնակցող բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններին մաղթում եմ հաջողություն` ազնիվ եւ արդար մրցույթում: Եթե «Արմնյուզի» ներկայացրած ծրագիրն իսկապես հաղթի, ես առաջինը կշնորհավորեմ նրան: Սակայն նախկին մրցույթում նրա ներկայացրած ծրագիրն ու լրատվական դաշտում նրա այսօրվա գործունեությունն այլ բան են հուշում:

Հարցազրույցը վարեց Վիկտորյա Աբրահամյանը
Ա1+

----------


## Norton

*ՀՌԱՀ-ն այս անգամ էլ կատարելու է իշխանության կամքը. ՀԱԿ*



> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն այսօր հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերության խնդրի առնչությամբ՝ կոչ անելով քաղաքացիներին մասնակցել հօգուտ «Ա1+»-ի կազմակերպված քվեարկություն-հանգանակությանը։ ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունը ներկայացնում ենք ստորև.
> 
> «2002թ. «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերության եթերազրկումով իշխանությունը վերջ տվեց հեռուստաեթերով ազատ խոսքի և տեղեկատվության տարածմանը։ Մնացած բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները վերցնելով նախագահական ապարատի վերահսկողության տակ՝ վարչախումբը ողջ ժողովրդին ենթարկեց տեղեկատվական բլոկադայի։ Միակ ազատ հեռուստաընկերության եթերը չվերականգնվեց անգամ Եվրոպական դատարանի որոշումից հետո. թվայնացման խնդիրը պատրվակ բռնելով`վարչախումբը երեք տարի ձգձգեց հարցի լուծումը։ Իսկ դրանից հետո ընդունվեց մի օրենք, որով, հակառակ նախապես տված խոստումների՝ թե թվայնացումից հետո հեռուստատեսային հաճախականությունների թիվը կավելանա մինչև 60-70, ընդհակառակը՝ դրանց թիվը 24-ից կրճատվեց 18-ի։ Այժմ էլ, հայտարարված մրցույթում «Ա1+»-ն այն սակավաթիվ հեռուստաընկերություններից է, որ տվյալ հաճախականության վրա մրցակից ունի։ Այսինքն՝ մրցույթը կազմակերպված է նախապես կայացված հանցավոր մի համաձայնության հիման վրա, և արդեն իսկ կանխորոշված են դրա արդյունքները։
> 
> Միակ ժողովրդական հեռուստաընկերության շահերը պաշտպանելու համար ամիսներ առաջ ստեղծվել է մի խորհուրդ, որը, ի թիվս այլ միջոցառումների, նաև յուրահատուկ մի քվեարկություն-հանգանակություն է կազմակերպել հօգուտ «Ա1+»-ի։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը կոչ է անում բոլորին ակտիվորեն մանակցել այդ քվեարկությանը։ Կարելի է չկասկածել, որ ՀՌԱՀ-ը այս անգամ էլ կատարելու է իշխանության կամքը, սակայն այդ կառույցի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ պետք է շատ լավ հասկանա, որ անձնապես իր վրա է վերցնում խոսքի ազատության դահիճի դերը, ինչի համար անպայման պատասխան է տալու ողջ ժողովրդի առջև»։

----------

Chuk (16.12.2010), Moonwalker (16.12.2010)

----------


## Norton

*ՀՌԱՀ-ը խախտել է թափանցիկության սկզբունքը*



> «Ա1+»-ին աջակցող «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամի հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի հայտարարությունը
> 
> Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովը ի պատասխան «Մելտեքս» ՍՊԸ («Ա1+»)-ի տեղեկատվություն ստանալու հարցմանը` 2010թ. դեկտեմբերի 6-ի գրությամբ հայտնել է, որ «Արմենիա ԹԻ-ՎԻ» ՓԲԸ եւ «Արմնյուզ» ՓԲԸ մրցույթային առաջարկների փաթեթները պատճենահանման համար կարող են տրամադրվել 2011թ. հունվարի 20-ից հետո:
> 
> «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամի հոգաբարձուների խորհուրդը հայտարարում է, որ ՀՌԱՀ-ը չի ապահովել հեռուստահաճախությունների մրցույթի թափանցիկության սկզբունքը` «Մելտեքս» ՍՊԸ («Ա1+»)-ին ողջամիտ ժամկետներում չտրամադրելով պահանջվող տեղեկատվությունը:
> 
> Այսպիսով, ՀՌԱՀ-ը խախտել է «Մելտեքս»ՍՊԸ («Ա1+»)-ի տեղեկատվության ազատության իրավունքը, որով կասկածի տակ է դնում մրցույթի անցկացման անաչառությունը:
> 
> 15 դեկտեմբեր, 2010թ.
> www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (16.12.2010), Moonwalker (16.12.2010), Աթեիստ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

"Ա1+"-ը եթեր չստացավ

Քիչ առաջ ՀՌԱՀ-ը հայտարարեց հեռարձակման մրցույթների արդյունքները: "Ա1+"-ը վերստին եթեր վերադառնալու հնարավորություն չստացավ:  ՀՌԱՀ-ի բոլոր անդամները, բացի Արա Թադեւոսյանից, "Ա1+"-ի փաթեթը գնահատել էին 0, իսկ նրա մրցակցի` "Արմնյուզի" փաթեթը` 6:Արա Թադեւոսյանը երկու փաթեթներն էլ գնահատել էր 2: Քվեարկության արդյունքներով` "Ա1+"-ը հավաքել էր ընդամենը 2, իսկ "Արմնյուզը"-ը` 44 միավոր:

Եթերազրկվեց նաեւ "ԱԼՄ"-ն` պարտվելով "Երեւան"-ին: "ԱԼՄ"-ն հավաքել էր 32, իսկ "Երեւանը"`40: Տիգրան Կարապետյանը դուրս եկավ դահլիճից:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի կազմում են Գրիգոր Ամալյանը, Ժիրայր Դադասյանը, Սիմավոն Անդրեասյանը, Արմեն Մկրտչյանը, Արա Թադևոսյանը, Արամ Մելքոնյանը, Հայկ Քոթանյանը և Կորյուն Առաքելյանը։

Մանրամասներն ավելի ուշ:
http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2010/12/16/a1plus

----------


## VisTolog

> *ՀՌԱՀ-ը խախտել է թափանցիկության սկզբունքը*


Սակայն ի՞նչ օգուտ: Ասենք թե խախտելա: :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նիստից հետո ՀՌԱՀ նախագահ Գրիգոր Ամալյանը պատասխանեց ԶԼՄ-ների ներկայացուցիչների հարցերին: Նախ նա տեղեկացրեց, որ մրցույթի մասնակիցներից մեկի՝ «Մելտեքս» ՍՊ ընկերության հայտում և կից փաստաթղթերում առկա են ընկերության բիզնես ծրագրի ֆինանսական ապահովումը հիմնավորող ակնհայտ կեղծ փաստաթղթեր, մասնավորապես՝ Բրիտանական «HOBBINGTON MANEGMENT LIMITED» ընկերության կողմից «ՄԵԼՏԵՔՍ» ՍՊ ընկերությանը տեխնիկական վերազինման նպատակով ցուցաբերվելիք ֆինանսական աջակցությունը հավաստող փաստաթուղթը և Բելիզի «ROGESTON LOGISTICS LTD» ընկերության կողմից «ՄԵԼՏԵՔՍ» ՍՊ ընկերությանը տեխնիկական վերազինման նպատակով ցուցաբերվելիք ֆինանսական աջակցությունը հավաստող փաստաթուղթը։ *Համապատասխան երկրների իրավասու հաստատությունների տեղեկատվության համաձայն՝ նման գործող կազմակերպություններ գոյություն չունեն։*


http://www.tvradio.am/

Կասկածներ ունեմ, որ իրոք կեղծել են, քանի որ նման տեղեկատվությունը դժվար չէ ճշտել ու իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող նման տվյալներ չէին հրապարակի:

Եթե կեղծել են, ուրեմն առաջին հերթին իրենց ապաշնորհության պատճառով եթեր չեն ստացել:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.12.2010)

----------


## Norton



----------


## Norton

*"Ա1+"-ը դեռ կներկայացնի իր սեփական փաստարկները*



> Հենց նոր ավարտվեց "Ա1 +" հեռուստաընկերությանն աջակցող "ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն" հիմնադրամի Հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի նիստը:
> Խորհուրդը ընդունել է հետեւյալ հայտարարությունը.
> 
> "Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովը 2010թ դեկտեմբերի 16-ին ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ անկախ չէ և ի վիճակի չէ անցկացնելու արդար և թափանցիկ մրցույթներ` արդեն 13-րդ անգամ անհիմն պատճառաբանությամբ պարտվող ճանաչելով "Ա1 +" հեռուստաընկերությանը:
> 
> Այն փաստը, որ հանձնաժողովի 8 անդամներից 7-ը "Ա1+"-ի մրցութային առաջարկը գնահատեցին 0 միավորով, արդեն իսկ ապացուցում է, որ հանձնաժողովի մոտեցումները եղել են ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ և կանխորոշված:
> 
> Այն փաստարկները, որոնք բերվեցին հանձնաժողովի նախագահի կողմից հետմրցութային ասուլիսում, խիստ խոցելի են և թյուրիմացության մեջ են գցում հասարակությանը:
> 
> ...

----------

AMzone (20.12.2010), Ariadna (17.12.2010), Chuk (17.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> http://www.tvradio.am/
> 
> Կասկածներ ունեմ, որ իրոք կեղծել են, քանի որ նման տեղեկատվությունը դժվար չէ ճշտել ու իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող նման տվյալներ չէին հրապարակի:
> 
> Եթե կեղծել են, ուրեմն առաջին հերթին իրենց ապաշնորհության պատճառով եթեր չեն ստացել:


Չեմ կարող բացառել կեղծելու հնարավորություն, չնայած ավելի շատ ունեմ հավատալու Ա1+-ին, քան ՀՌԱՀ-ին, բայց անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք է նաև հակառակ կողմին էլ է պետք լսել, մասնավորապես մեղադրանքին տրված նախնական պատասխանը.




> «Բացատրեմ պարոն Ամալյանին, որ ROGESTON LOGISTICS LTD ընկերությունը ունի տարբեր մասնաճյուղեր, որոնցից մեկն էլ Ռուսաստանում է: Ներկայացրել է գումարներ, դրա համար էլ կնիքը երևի կրկնվում է, քանի որ դա ընդհանուր մի կորպորացիա է, որը տարբեր երկրներում ունի իր մասնաճյուղերը: Այն մեղադրանքը, որ նա ներկայացրել է համարում եմ աբսուրդ»,-ասաց նա:

----------


## Chuk

> HRW. Ա1-ԻՆ ՄԵՐԺԵԼԸ ՀԵՏՔԱՅԼ Է
> 
> Հայաստանը մերժեց հեռարձակման արտոնագիր տրամադրել անկախ հեռուստատեսությանը` «Ա1+»-ին, չնայած Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանի վճռին, ըստ որի` նախկին մերժումները խախտել են արտահայտվելու ազատությունը, հայտարարել է Human Rights Watch-ը:
> 
> Այսօրվա որոշումը հերթական հետքայլն է արտահայտվելու եւ տեղեկատվության ազատության համար Հայաստանում, - ասել է միջազգային հեղինակավոր իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպության Հարավային Կովկասի հարցերով փորձագետ Գիորգի Գոգիան: - Հստակ է, որ քննադատին եթեր չթողնելը ավելի կարեւոր է այս կառավարության համար, քան իր միջազգային իրավական պարտավորությունները»:


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------

Ariadna (17.12.2010), Դարք (17.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ կարող բացառել կեղծելու հնարավորություն, չնայած ավելի շատ ունեմ հավատալու Ա1+-ին, քան ՀՌԱՀ-ին, բայց անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք է նաև հակառակ կողմին էլ է պետք լսել, մասնավորապես մեղադրանքին տրված նախնական պատասխանը.


Գոնե տվածդ հղումից պարզ է դառնում, որ Ա1-ը փնթի ֆինանսական փաթեթ ա ներկայացրել: Հնարավոր է, որ մնացած հեռուստաընկերությունների փաթեթներն ավելի փնթի են եղել: Բայց Ա1-ը, իմանալով իր նկատմամբ ՀՌԱՀ-ի «հատուկ» վերաբերմունքը, պիտի հարյուր տոկոսանոց մաքուր փաթեթ ներկայացներ, որ մի միլիմետր կպռշկվելու առիթ չտար: Իսկ հիմա ստացվեց ինչպես միշտ - ակնհայտ քաղաքական որոշումը հանգիստ կարող է ներկայացվել որպես նորմալ մրցութային որոշում, ու շատ տեղին:  

Ի միջի այլոց, միայն այն որ Ա1-ի ֆինանսավորողների շարքում Բելիզում գրանցված ինչ-որ ընկերություն է, որը Մովսեսյանը չի ժխտում, արդեն թքած-կպցրած ֆինանսական փաթեթի ապացույց է: Հետաքրքիր է, թե էտ ի՞նչ ֆինասական նորդրում էր պատրաստվում անել ROGESTON LOGISTICS LTD-ը, որի անունը գուգլելուց ընդհամնը երեք էջ հղումներ են գալիս, որոնք գրեթե բոլորը վերաբերվում են Ա1+-ին եթե չթողնելու որոշմանը: Մովսեսյանն էլ, էտ գոյություն չունեցող ընկերությունը ներակայացնում է որպես տարբեր երկրներում մասնաճյուղեր ունեցող ընկերություն:

----------

REAL_ist (17.12.2010), Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, չնայած վերջնական կարծիք ձևավորելուս համար շատ եմ ուզում հետագա քայլերը, բացատրությունները տեսնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.tvradio.am/
> 
> Կասկածներ ունեմ, որ իրոք կեղծել են, քանի որ նման տեղեկատվությունը դժվար չէ ճշտել ու իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող նման տվյալներ չէին հրապարակի:
> 
> Եթե կեղծել են, ուրեմն առաջին հերթին իրենց ապաշնորհության պատճառով եթեր չեն ստացել:


Ակնհայտ չլիներ կեղծիքը, տենց միահամուռ զրո չէին գնահատի: Կգնահատեին նորմալ, բայց արմնյուից մի քիչ ցածր ու էլի եթեր չէին տա: Կհիմնավորեին տարբեր բլա-բլաներով: Իսկ հիմա դրել են տեղին զրոներ ու հիմնավորելու կարիք էլ չունեն:

----------

Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, չնայած վերջնական կարծիք ձևավորելուս համար շատ եմ ուզում հետագա քայլերը, բացատրությունները տեսնել:


Չուկ ջան, ցավոք սրտի էս էն դեպքն ա, երբ լրացուցիչ բացատրությունենրը Ա1-ին ավելի հիմար վիճակի մեջ կարող են դնել: Ավելի լավ ա ոչ մի բան էլ չբացատրեն: Իսկ դրանից էլ լավ կլինի, որ եթե գոնե մի քիչ ֆինանսավորող կա, դուրս գան արբանյակային եթեր, գրանցված ասենք Քուվեյթում, կամ նույն Բելիզում: 

Լավ կանեին, ավել պակաս խոսելու ու հայտարարություններ անելու տեղը, ՀԱԿ-ի մի քանի հին թալանչիներից մի տաս միլիոն փող վերցնեին ու կոնկրետ հաշվով կոնկրետ ֆինասական առաջարկ ներկայացնեին: Բայց դե ՀԱԿ-ը մենակ ex ante ու ex post, ու հատկապես ex post հայտարարություններ անելուց ա լավ: Իմպոտենցիան ուղղակի աչք ա ծակում: Լրիվ պալաժիտ արած ունեն: Մենակ ԱԺ ապագե տեղերին բան չլինի:

----------

Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, չես կարողանում, չէ՞, որևէ խոսակցություն դրա վրա շուռ չտաս: Դե ուրեմն գոնե էնքանը հաշվի առ, որ զուտ քո ասած տեսակետից ՀԱԿ-ը Ա1+-ի եթեր գալով ավելի շատ տեղ կունենա ԱԺ-ում, որտև քարոզչական մեծ լսարան ձեռք կբերեր: Այսինքն ինքը չի կարող «պալաժիտ արած ունենա»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, չես կարողանում, չէ՞, որևէ խոսակցություն դրա վրա շուռ չտաս: Դե ուրեմն գոնե էնքանը հաշվի առ, որ զուտ քո ասած տեսակետից ՀԱԿ-ը Ա1+-ի եթեր գալով ավելի շատ տեղ կունենա ԱԺ-ում, որտև քարոզչական մեծ լսարան ձեռք կբերեր: Այսինքն ինքը չի կարող «պալաժիտ արած ունենա»:


Չեմ կարում, ճիշտ ես: Չեմ կարում, քանի որ արդեն զզվելի ա ինպոտենտության աստիճանը: 

Համաձայն եմ, անկախ հեռուստաընկերությունը կապահովի ավելի մեծ լսարան ընդդիմության համար, ու հնարավոր է նաև ավելի շատ տեղեր ԱԺ-ում: 

Բայց, ՀԱԿ-ը բացի հայտարարությունից ոչ գրամ ռիսկի չի գնա, հատկապես ֆինասական ռիսկի, քանի որ հարյուր տոկոս վստահություն չկա, որ ազատ եթերը կապահովի նաև լրացուցիչ տեղեր: Իսկ մոտ տաս տոկոսը սենց թե նենց ապահովված ա առանց շատ փող ծախսելու ու մենակ հայտարարություններով: 

Չուկ ջան, էս ամեն ինչը, ներառյալ Նիկոլին տեղափոխելը, զզվելիության աստիճանի ապացույցն են այն բանի, որ գործ ունենք ֆիկտիվ ոչ խորհրդարանական ընդդիմության հետ, որի միակ նպատակը խորհրդարանական ընդդիմության դառնալն է: Մնացածը դետալներ են, քննարկմանը ոչ արժանի:

----------

Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ուղղակի մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, որ հետդ համաձայն չեմ ու առաջարկեմ թեման չշեղել: Այնուամենայնիվ սույն թեման ՀԱԿ-ի մասին չի, այլ Ա1+-ի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուղղակի մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, որ հետդ համաձայն չեմ ու առաջարկեմ թեման չշեղել: Այնուամենայնիվ սույն թեման ՀԱԿ-ի մասին չի, այլ Ա1+-ի:


Ճիշտ ա, ՀԱԿ-ի մասին չի, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը միակ կազմակերպությունն ա, որ Ա1-ի կապակցությամբ հայտարարություն ա արել ու պայքարում էր բացման համար: Դրա համար էլ անկախ մեզանից հարցը դիտարկում ենք ընդհանուր կոնտեքստում: 

Ամեն դեպքում, անկախ ՀԱԿ-ի հարցում անհամաձայնությունից, կարող եմ ասել, որ խիստ ցավում եմ որ Ա1-ը չբացվեց: Հայաստանին ահավոր պետք ա անկախ հեռուստաընկերություն: Ու քանի որ արդեն պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ էս իշխանությունները թույլ չեն տալու նման հեռուստաընկերության գոյությունը իրենց կողմից վերահսկվող եթերում, ուրեմն պետք ա դիտարկել այլ տարբերկաներ - կաբելային ու արբանյակային:

----------

Chuk (17.12.2010), Արշակ (18.12.2010), Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ա, ՀԱԿ-ի մասին չի, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը միակ կազմակերպությունն ա, որ Ա1-ի կապակցությամբ հայտարարություն ա արել ու պայքարում էր բացման համար: Դրա համար էլ անկախ մեզանից հարցը դիտարկում ենք ընդհանուր կոնտեքստում: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, անկախ ՀԱԿ-ի հարցում անհամաձայնությունից, կարող եմ ասել, որ խիստ ցավում եմ որ Ա1-ը չբացվեց: Հայաստանին ահավոր պետք ա անկախ հեռուստաընկերություն: Ու քանի որ արդեն պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ էս իշխանությունները թույլ չեն տալու նման հեռուստաընկերության գոյությունը իրենց կողմից վերահսկվող եթերում, ուրեմն պետք ա դիտարկել այլ տարբերկաներ - կաբելային ու արբանյակային:


Ես հիմա չեմ գտնում, որ տեղադրեմ, երևի մեկ կամ երկու շաբաթ առաջ էր իրանց կայքում կարդացի, որ իրենք գտել են լուծումներ անկախ մրցույթի արդյունքներից եթեր դուրս գալու ու հետևողական գնալու են էդ ուղղությամբ: Ուղղակի քիչ մը խմած էի ( :Blush: ), անուշադիր էի կարդում, չեմ հիշում, ամեն դեպքում ինտերնետայի՞ն, թե՞ արբանյակային եթերից էին խոսում: Որ գտնեմ՝ կտեղադրեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Դեկտեմբերի 20-ին, ժամը 13-ին «Ա1+»-ի նախագահ Մեսրոպ Մովսեսյանը կպատասխանի լրագրողների հարցերին:
> 
> Ասուլիսը հրավիրվել է ի պատասխան ՀՌԱՀ նախագահ Գրիգոր Ամալյանի հայտարարության, թե «Ա1+»-ի փաթեթում կեղծ փաստաթղթեր են եղել ֆինանսական օժանդակություն խոստացած ընկերությունների կողմից:
> 
> Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանում «Ա1+»-ի շահերի ներկայացուցիչ Տիգրան Տեր-Եսայանն արդեն ՙԱռավոտին՚ հայտնել է, որ Եվրոպայի խորհրդի նախարարների կոմիտեն տեղեկացվելու է այս նոր գործընթացի մասին. «Ավելի՜ն՝ հունվարի վերջին այստեղ կլինեն Եվրոպայից մեր գործընկեր իրավաբանները եւ մենք անդրադառնալու ենք այս հարցին»:
> 
> Տիգրան Տեր-Եսայանը ասել է նաեւ, թե Գրիգոր Ամալյանի հայտարարություններին արդեն արձագանքել են «Ա1+»-ին ֆինանսական աջակցություն խոստացած ընկերություններից 2-ը:
> 
> «Եվ առաջիկա օրերին կունենանք նրանց կողմից տրված փաստաթղթեր, որոնք կներկայացնենք ե՜ւ հանրությանը, ե՜ւ ՀՌԱՀ-ին: «Մելտեքս» ՍՊԸ-ն երեկ արդեն ՀՌԱՀ է մուտքագրել մի դիմում, որով խնդրել է տրամադրել Անգլիայից եւ Բելիզից իրենց ստացած այն պատասխանների պատճենները, որոնց հղում է արել ասուլիսում: Մենք իրավական գործընթաց ենք սկսում: Ավելի մանրամասն՝ կասենք երկուշաբթի ասուլիսում»,-հայտնել է նա:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Ձայնալար (17.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության քարտուղար Լարիսա Ալավերդյանն այսօր խորհրդարանի ամբիոնից հայտարարեց, որ ՀՌԱՀ-ի 4 անդամները, որոնք նշանակվել են ԱԺ կողմից եւ 0 են գնահատել «Ա1+»-ի մրցութային առաջարկին, պետք է բացատրություններ տան ԱԺ-ում իրենց այդ գնահատականի համար:
> 
> Այսօր նա կոչ արեց ԱԺ խմբակցություններին` հանդես գալ ԱԺ արտահերթ նիստ հրավիրելու առաջարկությամբ` քննարկելու ՀՌԱՀ-ի վերջին որոշումը, որով հերթական անգամ «Ա1+»-ը դուրս թողնվեց եթերից:
> 
> Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը հայտարարեց, որ ՀՌԱՀ նախագահ Գրիգոր Ամալյանը, խախտելով անմեղության կանխավարկածը, մեղադրել է «Ա1+»-ին փաստաթղթեր կեղծելու մեջ, այն դեպքում, երբ կեղծիքի փաստ, որպես այդպիսին, դատարանի կողմից չկա հաստատված:
> 
> Բացի այդ, ըստ պատգամավորի, եթե «Ա1+»-ի ներկայացրած փաստաթղթերի հետ կապված խնդիրներ էին առաջացել, հանձնաժողովը կարող էր առաջարկել «Ա1+»-ին համապատասխան պարզաբանումներ տալ կամ փոփոխություններ անել փաստաթղթերում:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

murmushka (18.12.2010), Ձայնալար (17.12.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Պնակալեզներ՝ թարմացված կազմով*




> Երբ անցած տարվա աշնանը ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունը (ղեկավարվելով, բնականաբար, լավագույն մտադրություններով) ինձ առաջարկեց դառնալ այն մարմնի անդամը, որը պետք է խորհրդարանի կողմից ընտրեր Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի նոր անդամների, ես հրաժարվեցի: Որովհետեւ չէի ուզում անուղղակիորեն մասնակցել հերթական պնակալեզներին՝ տվյալ դեպքում Հայկ Քոթանյանին, Կորյուն Առաքելյանին, Արմեն Մկրտչյանին եւ Արամ Մելքոնյանին ՀՌԱՀ ճամփելուն: Միեւնույն է, ՀՌԱՀ անդամներին ընտրում է ի վերջո մեծամասնությունը, իսկ նա հոգ կտանի, որ հանձնաժողովի անդամ դառնան իշխանություններին հավատարմորեն ծառայող մարդիկ: Այս հանձնաժողովը «օրենքի բարեփոխում» կոչվող իմիտացիայի լավագույն լուսաբանումն է: Իբր՝ եթե կեսն ընտրվում է ԱԺ-ի կողմից, իսկ մյուս կեսին նշանակում է ՀՀ նախագահը, ապա այդ մարմինը ավելի «ժողովրդավարական» է եւ «բազմակարծիք»: Բայց մենք երեկ տեսանք, որ վերը թվարկած մարդիկ ճիշտ «նույն սորտի» են, ինչ Գրիգոր Ամալյանը, Ժիրայր Դադասյանը եւ Սիմավոն Անդրեասյանը (որոշ բացառություն, այնուամենայնիվ, կանեի Արա Թադեւոսյանի համար), եւ բոլորը քվեարկում են միաձայն՝ ստալինյան կթվորուհիների նման: 
> 
> Հասկանալի է, որ Գրիգոր Ամալյանը հերթական անգամ առաջադրանք էր ստացել «Ա1+»-ը եթեր չթողնել՝ մնացածը թողնվում է նրա «ստեղծագործական երեւակայությանը»: Պարզ է, որ պարոն Ամալյանը ամեն անգամ պետք է ինչ-որ մի բան «բստրի». այս անգամ նրա «բստրածը» ինձ այնքան էլ հաջող չթվաց, բայց դա իր խնդիրն է, ինչպես նաեւ նրանց, ում նա զրպարտել է: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է մեկ այլ հանգամանք: Ենթադրենք, ՀՌԱՀ անդամները անվերապահորեն հավատացել են Ամալյանի հերյուրանքներին եւ համոզվել են, որ «Ա1+»-ը ոչ մի ներդրում չի կարող անել (չնայած դա սուտ է): Բայց նրանք կարծես թե գրաճանաչ մարդիկ են, իբր՝ ռեժիսոր են, բանասեր, իրավաբան եւ այլն: Այդ մարդիկ իրենց նեղություն տվե՞լ են՝ ծանոթանալու, թե որ չափորոշիչներով է անցկացվում մրցույթը: Եթե այո, ապա նրանք կտեսնեին, որ փողը 6 չափորոշիչներից մեկն է, իսկ մնացածը տարածքն է, աշխատակազմի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը, տեխնիկան եւ այլն: Այդ չափորոշիչներով նո՞ւյնպես «Ա1+»-ը «զրո»-ի է արժանի: Բնականաբար, այդ բոլոր «նրբությունները» իշխանության կամակատարներին չեն հետաքրքրում. նրանք ոչ մի մրցութային փաթեթ էլ չեն կարդում, ընդհանրապես որեւէ գործ չեն անում եւ հարկատուների հաշվին աշխատավարձ են ստանում (ի դեպ, ոչ փոքր) միայն մեկ ֆիզիկական գործողության համար՝ «բարձրացնել» այն թվերը, որոնք իրենց հրահանգել են: Բացառված չէ, որ նման ծառայության դիմաց նրանք օգտվում են նաեւ այլ բարիքներից: 
> 
> Այժմ Հայաստանում ոչ Ստալինի ժամանակներն են, ոչ էլ՝ Հիտլերի, եւ տարրական պարկեշտություն դրսեւորելու համար հերոս լինել պետք չէ: Այսինքն՝ ռեժիմը փոխվելուց հետո (իսկ դա վաղ թե ուշ տեղի կունենա՝ ոչինչ հավերժ չէ) ոչ ոք չի ունենա այն արդարացումը, թե «ես մեղավոր չեմ, ինձ ստիպել են»: 
> 
> ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ
> aravot.am

----------

Chuk (18.12.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Մրցույթի Հետեվանքը՝ Դարձյալ Դատական Գործընթացներ*




> _Այլ հեռուստաընկերությունների ֆինանսական եւ մյուս խոստումները մշտապես «հալած յուղի» տեղ ընդունած ՀՌԱՀ-ը հատկապես «Ա1+»-ի  ներկայացրած փաստաթղթերում է հայտնաբերել «ակնհայտ կեղծիքներ»:_
> 
> *6-ային գնահատումներ 
> *
> Թեեւ թվային հեռարձակման ցանցի միջոցով հեռուստածրագրերի եթերային հեռարձակում իրականացնելու մրցույթի անցկացման կարգի համաձայն Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի անդամները կարող են 0-10 թվերով գնահատել մրցույթի յուրաքանչյուր մասնակցին՝ երեկ 18 մրցույթներից 16-ի դեպքում, որոնց մասնակցում էին մեկական հեռուստաընկերություններ՝ ՀՌԱՀ բոլո՛ր 8 անդամները միահամուռ նշանակում էին 6, ընդհանուրը՝ 48 միավոր: ՀՌԱՀ անդամ, «Մեդիամաքս» գործակալության տնօրեն Արա Թադեւոսյանը սա «Առավոտին» այսպես բացատրեց. «Տրամաբանությունն այսպիսին է՝ եթե ընկերությունը համապատասխանում է օրենքով սահմանված ընտրության 6 չափանիշներին (սեփական արտադրության հաղորդումների գերակայություն, հայրենական արտադրության հաղորդումների գերակայություն, բիզնես ծրագրի հիմնավորվածություն, բազմակարծությունը խթանելու կարողություն, տեխնիկական ու ֆինանսական հնարավորություններ եւ աշխատակազմի մասնագիտական պատրաստվածություն)՝ ստանում է 6 միավոր: Եվ քանի որ չկար մրցակցության խնդիր, այսինքն՝ որեւէ մեկը մյուսի հետ համեմատելու, թե մեկի բիզնես ծրագիրը կամ խոստացված ներդրումներն այսպիսին են, մյուսինը՝ այդպիսին, այստեղ չկար որեւէ կոնֆլիկտ: Եվ ով որ համապատասխանում էր այդ 6 չափանիշներին՝ ստացավ 6 միավոր»: 
> 
> Միահամուռ քվեարկության պատկերը խախտվեց երկու մրցույթների պարագայում, որտեղ կար իրական մրցակցություն: ԱԼՄ-ի, որը ստացավ 32 միավոր, եւ «Երեւան» հեռուստաընկերության դեպքում, որն էլ ստանալով 40 միավոր՝ ճանաչվեց հաղթող: Եվ երկրորդը՝ «Արմնյուզին» ՀՌԱՀ 7 անդամներն էլի նշանակեցին 6, իսկ «Ա1+»-ին միահամուռ կերպով 0: Բացառությունն Արա Թադեւոսյանն էր, որը ե՛ւ «Արմնյուզին», ե՛ւ «Ա1+»-ին նշանակեց 2: 
> 
> *ՀՌԱՀ անդամների բացատրություններից* 
> ...

----------

AMzone (20.12.2010), Chuk (18.12.2010), Mephistopheles (19.12.2010), murmushka (18.12.2010)

----------


## AMzone

իրոք որ հայաստանում էլ հեռուստաընկերություն չկա.   եթե Ալմ կար որի եթերում մի հաղորդում էյ սիրում,  ետել են փագում. Ա1+ էլ չբացեցին,   մնաումա Հ1 նայենք ապուշ սերիալներ, մեկել լուրեր լսենք թե ոնցա ինդոնեզիայում 4 ոտնանի էշ ծնվել.   կամ արմենիայով կապիկություններ.  եսա մնացել մեր եթերում,   ինչ կար չկար փագին..  մնացելա  ռեկլամ, սերիալ, սուտ ու անիմաստ լուրեր.

----------


## Chuk

> «Ա1+»-ը սկսեց դատական գործընթացը
> 15:25 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությունն արդեն երկու հայց է ներկայացրել Վարչական դատարան` վիճարկելու ՀՌԱՀ նախագահ Գրիգոր Ամալյանի գործողությունները: Բայց այսքանով հեռուստաընկերության ղեկավարությունը չի սահմանափակվում: Անձամբ Մեսրոպ Մովսեսյանն է դատական հայց ներկայացնելու ընդդեմ Ամալյանի, որը վիրավորել եւ ըստ էության կեղծարար է անվանել իրեն` անհիմն եւ առանց դատարանի որոշման:
> 
> Փարիզում գործող այն կազմակերպությունը` ֆրանսիական «SOS-CAMPING-SERVICE» ընկերությունը, որի բաժնետիրոջը եւ մասնավորապես Աննա Տանիելյանին, Ամալյանը համարել է մեռած հոգիներ, արդեն նամակով պատիվ են պահանջել Ամալյանից, իսկ ՀՌԱՀ-ից հիմնավոր պատասխան, թե ինչու չեն վստահել իրենց հավաստագրին, համաձայն որի պարտավորվում են կատարել 280 հազար եվրոյի ներդրում:
> 
> Այսօր նախագահ Մեսրոպ Մովսեսյանը հայտարարեց, որ առկա ֆինանսական փաստաթղթերով, անգամ առանց երկու ընկերությունների խոստացած 120 հազար դոլար ներդրման, «Մելտեքս» ՍՊԸ-ն ապահովում էր մրցութային փաթեթի իրականացումը, մասնավորապես մրցութային փաթեթի տեխնիկական իրականացման համար անհրաժեշտ մոտ 680 հազար դոլարի փոխարեն «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությունը հիմնավորված ներկայացրել է 700 հազար դոլար ներդնելու վերաբերյալ փաստաթղթեր, որոնք կասկածի տակ դնելու որեւէ պատճառ չկա:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2010), Արշակ (20.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *«Ա1+»-ի ծրագիրը լիովին իրագործելի է*
> 17:22 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Հեռուստատեսության ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովը երեկ հրապարակել է, թե ինչու «Ա1+»-ին` «Մելտեքս» ՍՊԸ-ին, հաղթող չի ճանաչել հեռուստածրագրերի եթերային հեռարձակում իրականացնելու թիվ 11 մրցույթում:
> 
> «Չնայած «ՄԵԼՏԵՔՍ» ՍՊ ընկերության կողմից ներկայացված հայրենական արտադրության հաղորդումների ծավալի, սեփական արտադրության հաղորդումների ծավալի, բազմակարծությունը խթանելու կարողության, աշխատակազմի պրոֆեսիոնալ պատրաստվածության բավարար լինելուն, դրանց, ինչպես նաև անհրաժեշտ տեխնիկական միջոցների ապահովման համար ներկայացված ֆինանսական միջոցները չեն կարող բավարար համարվել, նկատի ունենալով այն հանգամանքը, որ անհրաժեշտ ֆինանսական միջոցների առկայությունը հիմնավորող փաստաթղթերի զգալի մասը կեղծ են և անհիմն (120000 ԱՄՆ դոլար և 280000 Եվրո), ինչը անիրագործելի է դարձնում թվային հեռարձակման ցանցի միջոցով միջազգային և տեղական լրատվական- վերլուծական ուղղվածության մայրաքաղաքային սփռման հեռուստածրագրերի եթերային հեռարձակման ամբողջական իրականացման հնարավորությունը»,-ասված է ՀՌԱՀ որոշման մեջ:
> 
> Այսօր հրավիրված մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ «Ա1+»-ի ներկայացուցիչները հրապարակել են մի փաստաթուղթ, որը հաստատում է 280000 եվրո ներդրում կատարելու պատրաստակամությունը:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Norton



----------

Chuk (21.12.2010), Kuk (21.12.2010), Mephistopheles (21.12.2010), Աթեիստ (22.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ արդեն պատկերն ինչ-որ չափով պարզ է, ես ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս եզրահանգումներ անել:
Այսպիսով, վստահ եմ, որ ՀՌԱՀ-ի մերժումն անհիմն ու սխալ է:
Ա1+-ի թերացումն այն է, որ ինքը փաթեթում ներառել է կազմակերպությունների, որոնց լավ չի ճանաչել, չի ստուգել: Բայց մի կողմից ինքն իրականում ստուգման մեխանիզմ չի ունեցել, մյուս կողմից սա ներկայացվել է որպես լրացուցիչ գումարի հնարավորություն, որը բոլորովին անհրաժեշտ չի եղել: Կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ ընդամենը գլխին սարքոցի է եղել, ընդ որում անհաջող: Թե չէ Ամալյանը քնից զարթնեց ու հանկարծ տեսավ, որ կնիքի վրա ինչ-որ մի տառ ուրիշ ձևի ա գրված... տպավորությունն էնպես ա, որ էդ տառը հենց իր համար էին գրել:

----------

AMzone (21.12.2010), Norton (21.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), Աթեիստ (22.12.2010), Ձայնալար (21.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> «Ա1+»-ը գրավոր դիմումով խնդրել է ՀՌԱՀ-ին տրամադրել Անգլիայից եւ Բելիզից ստացած այն պատասխանների պատճենները, որոնք Գրիգոր Ամալյանը իր ասուլիսում ներկայացրել էր:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ը պատասխանը ստացել է, սակայն ՀՌԱՀ-ը սոսկ ներկայացրել է այն, ինչը հրապարակվել է նաեւ Հանձնաժողովի կայքում:
> 
> «Մեզ շատ հետաքրքրում են այն բոլոր փաստաթղթերը, որոնց մասին նա ասել է` սկսած ստորագրությունից, կնիքից, վերջացրած, թե ում է ուղղվել եւ այդ փաստաթուղթն ինչպես է ձեռք բերվել ՀՌԱՀ-ի կողմից:Նախապես եմ ասում` մեզ հետաքրքրում են բոլոր հանգամանքները, եւ դրանց վերաբերյալ բոլոր պատասխանները պետք է ստանանք գրավոր»,- ասել էր «Ա1+»-ի շահերի ներկայացուցիչ Տիգրան Տեր-Եսայանը:


Ա1+

----------

Mephistopheles (22.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), Աթեիստ (22.12.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ կլուսավորեք, թե ինչիա էս 21-րդ դարում էդ ալիքների թիվը տենց սահմանափակ.. էն աստիճանի որ մի հաճախության համար մի քանի հեռուստաընկերություններ են մրցում:
Երբ search ես անում նույն UHF-ի վրա ահագին ազատ տեղ կա..

----------

Jarre (24.12.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինչքան շատ լինեն ալիքները, էնքան դժվար կլինի  հսկողություն իրակացնելը:  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կլինի էս Ա1-ի վրա ղժացող վերնագիրը վերջը փոխվի:

----------

Moonwalker (23.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կլինի էս Ա1-ի վրա ղժացող վերնագիրը վերջը փոխվի:


Կլնի ընգեր, բայց խի ես մուննաթ գալի որ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (23.12.2010), My World My Space (23.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կլնի ընգեր, բայց խի ես մուննաթ գալի որ


Որովհետև ջիները ձեռներդ նստած, ոչ մեկդ չեք ջոկում, որ վերնագիրը ակնհայտ սուտ ա հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ ոնց որ հայլուրական ծաղր լինի: Ասենք հայլուրը կարող էր հայտարարեր «Հենա եթեր ունեն ինտերնետում, թող գնան իրանց եթերով ուրախանան»:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես մի հատ հարց, ինչն ա խանգարում նորմալ հեռուստատեսություն կազմակերպել ինտերնետով: Քչից շատից նորմալ ինտերնետ գոնե Երևանում մեծամասնությունը ունի: Թե անպայման էն յաշիկի մեջ պիտի լինի:  :Think:

----------

ivy (24.12.2010), Moonwalker (24.12.2010), My World My Space (24.12.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Որովհետև ջիները ձեռներդ նստած, ոչ մեկդ չեք ջոկում, որ վերնագիրը ակնհայտ սուտ ա հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ ոնց որ հայլուրական ծաղր լինի: Ասենք հայլուրը կարող էր հայտարարեր «Հենա եթեր ունեն ինտերնետում, թող գնան իրանց եթերով ուրախանան»:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես մի հատ հարց, ինչն ա խանգարում նորմալ հեռուստատեսություն կազմակերպել ինտերնետով: Քչից շատից նորմալ ինտերնետ գոնե Երևանում մեծամասնությունը ունի: Թե անպայման էն յաշիկի մեջ պիտի լինի:


Ոչ մի բանն էլ չի խանգարում, Ներս ջան, ուղղակի Ա1-ի եթեր գալը պետքա էն մարդկանց տեղեկացնելու համար, ովքեր ինտերնետից չեն օգտվում, այլ տեղեկացվում են հեռուստատեսությամբ: Թեչէ ինտերնետից օգտվողները սենց թե նենց հայլուրական տեղեկատվության զոհեր չեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Որովհետև ջիները ձեռներդ նստած, ոչ մեկդ չեք ջոկում, որ վերնագիրը ակնհայտ սուտ ա հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ ոնց որ հայլուրական ծաղր լինի: Ասենք հայլուրը կարող էր հայտարարեր «Հենա եթեր ունեն ինտերնետում, թող գնան իրանց եթերով ուրախանան»:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես մի հատ հարց, ինչն ա խանգարում նորմալ հեռուստատեսություն կազմակերպել ինտերնետով: Քչից շատից նորմալ ինտերնետ գոնե Երևանում մեծամասնությունը ունի: Թե անպայման էն յաշիկի մեջ պիտի լինի:


Ներս ջան, այ որ ուշադիր լինեիր, կնկատեիր, որ.
1. Թեման ստեղծված էր ոչ թե ընդհանուր Ա1+-ի, այլ կոնկրետ իրա՝ բջջայինով հեռարձակման մասին տեղեկացման համար, հետո թեման ծավալվել ա,
2. Ա1+-ն ինտերնետային եթեր ունի, ամեն օր, 13:30-ից 20:00-ն, երկու տարբեր տեսակներով, ամեն օր լրատվական թողարկումներ կան, հաղորդումներ կան և այլն:

----------

Moonwalker (24.12.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Ինչո՞ւ ՀՌԱՀ-ը չի նկատել «Արմնյուզի» անճշտությունները*



> Ուսումնասիրելով թվայնացման մրցույթը իր մրցակից «Արմնյուզի» մրցութային փաթեթը` «Ա1+»-ի նախագահ Մեսրոպ Մովսեսյանը հանգել է այս եզրակացության. «Խուլիգանական ռազբորկա` տղայական մակարդակով: Դեկտեմբերի 16-ին Գրիգոր Ամալյանը ձեռնոց նետեց ինձ` այսօր ես նրան պատասխանում եմ` նա որպես ՀՌԱՀ-ի նախագահ կանգնելու է դատարանի առաջ իր ողջ անձնակազմով»:
> 
> 
> Խուլիգանության էություն ու ՀՌԱՀ-ի անգործությունը փաստերով հիմնավորեց փաստաբան Տիգրան Տեր-Եսայանը: «Արմնյուզ»-ի մրցութային փաթեթի ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում «Ա1+»-ի փաստաբանները պարզել են, որ ՀՌԱՀ-ի թիվ 96-Ա որոշման մեջ բազմաթիվ անճշտություններ կան:
> 
> Պարզվում է` «Ամերիաբանկ» ՓԲԸ-ի կողմից մեկ այլ կազմակերպությանը տրված կես միլիոն դոլար վարկի հավաստագիրը «Արմնյուզը» ՓԲԸ-ն մրցույթում ներկայացրել է իբրեւ իրեն տրված հավաստագիր: «Ամերիաբանկ» ՓԲԸ-ի վարկային հավաստագիր է «Արմնյուզ» ՍՊԸ-ին, որն իրականում գոյություն չունի:
> 
> «Կես միլիոն դոլարը այն գումարի հավաստագիրը այն փաստաթուղթը չէ, որ ՀՌԱՀ-ը չստուգեր: ՀՌԱՀ-ը հաշվի չառնելով, որ «Արմնյուզ» ՓԲԸ-ն չունի ֆինանսական հավաստագիր իր ծրագրերն իրականացնելու համար` թիվ 96-Ա որոշմամբ նրան հաղթող է ճանաչել»,- այսօրվա մամուլի ասուլիսում հայտարարեց «Ա1+»-ի փաստաբանը:
> 
> ...

----------

AMzone (18.02.2011), Chuk (17.02.2011), murmushka (17.02.2011), Zangezur (18.02.2011), Ձայնալար (17.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> «Ա1+» ինտերնետային կայքը մեկն է այն վեց մրցանակակիրներից, որին այս տարի հունիսի 15-ին Նորվեգիայի Նոբելյան ինստիտուտում կհանձնվի Fritt Ord Press Prize-2011-ը:
> 
> Fritt Ord (Օսլո) եւ ZEIT (Համբուրգ) հիմնադրամների որոշմամբ այս տարի Խոսքի ազատության մրցանակին են արժանացել Ռուսաստանը, Ադրբեջանը, Ուկրաինան եւ Բելառուսը ներկայացնող 4 լրագրող, ռուսական «Չեռնովիկ» շաբաթաթերթը եւ հայկական «Ա1+» կայքը: (Հաղթողների մասին առավել մանրամասն` մեր կայքի անգլերեն էջում ):
> 
> Մրցանակը տրվում է մամուլի ազատության ամրապնդմանը ներդրված ջանքերի համար` անկախ ճնշումներին եւ ֆինանսական դժվարություններին:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ի թեկնածությունը առաջադրել են Օսլոյի Մարդու իրավունքների տունը եւ Նորվեգիայի Հելսինկյան կոմիտեն:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ին իբրեւ մրցանակ կհանձնվի 10000 եվրո:Որոշումը կայացրել է 8 հոգանոց անկախ ժյուրին, որի կազմում եղել են 5 ներկայացուցիչներ Գերմանիայից, մեկական Թուրքիայից, Դանիայից, Նորվեգիայից:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), einnA (02.03.2011), Mephistopheles (02.03.2011), ministr (02.03.2011), Norton (03.03.2011), Tig (03.03.2011), Zangezur (03.03.2011), Ձայնալար (02.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությանն աջակցող «ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» հիմնադրամի հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի անդամների հայտարարությունը
> 
> «Հոգաբարձուների խորհուրդը վերահաստատում է իր պատրաստակամությունը՝ շարունակելու գործունեությունը «Ժողովրդական հեռուստատեսություն» ստեղծելու ուղղությամբ, աջակցում է եւ փնտրում է աջակիցներ՝ հասարակական պահանջարկին հարիր հեռուստաեթեր ունենալու համար:
> 
> Խորհուրդն ափսոսանքով արձանագրում է, որ հազարավոր քաղաքացիների ցանկությունը՝ աջակցել «Ա1+»-ի վերադարձին եթեր եւ ի դեմս նրա՝ ունենալ հանրային պահանջներին համապատասխանող հեռուստաալիք, չիրականացավ։ 2010թ. դեկտեմբերյան մրցույթները ոչ միայն չնպաստեցին հեռուստաեթերի որակի բարելավմանը, այլեւ եղած խնդիրներն ավելի խորացան: Հարկ ենք համարում նշել եթերային հայերենի աղետալի վիճակը, արտասահմանյան հեռուստահաղորդումների անտաղանդ ու ցածրորակ պատճենումները, վարանոտ ու լղոզված տեղեկատվությունը, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի եւ անկեղծ ինքնագնահատականի պակասը:
> 
> Մեր ազգային ինքնության հաստատմամբ եւ առաջադեմ քաղաքակրթական արժեքների պահպանմամբ նախանձախնդիր ժողովրդավարական պետության կայացման գործում մենք կարեւորում ենք ազատ եւ անկախ ԶԼՄ-ների դերը: Ստեղծված իրավիճակում հոգաբարձուների խորհուրդը եւ «Ա1+»-ը ձգտում են այլընտրանքային, այդ թվում արբանյակային եւ ինտերնետային հեռուստահեռարձակման օգտագործմամբ լրացնել տեղեկատվական դաշտում առկա բացը, ապահովել լրատվության բազմակարծություն, օպերատիվություն եւ անաչառություն:
> 
> Մենք ծրագրում ենք մոտ ժամանակներս ներկայացնել հայաստանյան հեռուստաեթերի ռազմավարական եւ բովանդակային քաղաքականությունը, ինչպես նաեւ հեռարձակման տեխնոլոգիական լուծումներն ամփոփող հայեցակարգ՝ բոլորիս համար օրախնդիր այս հարցում ակնկալելով ոչ միայն մասնագիտական շրջանների, այլ նաեւ ամբողջ հասարակայնության լայն աջակցությունն ու մասնակցությունը:
> ...



Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), murmushka (12.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*«Ա1+»-ին կշնորհվի հեղինակավոր մրցանակը*
03:30 | Այսօր | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Այս տարվա մրցանակակիր` «Ա1+» ՀԸ տնօրեն Մեսրոպ Մովսեսյանը եւ նախորդ տարվա մրցանակակիր` հետաքննող լրագրող Էդիկ Բաղդասարյանը Օսլոյում

Մամուլի ազատության ամրապնդմանը ներդրված ջանքերի համար` «Հերդ Բուցերիուս. Արեւելյան Եվրոպայի Ազատ մամուլ» մրցանակը այս տարի շնորհվել է  նաեւ «Ա1+»-ին:

Տեղական ժամանակով առավոտյան ժամը 9.30-ին Օսլոյում, Նորվեգիայի Նոբելյան ինստիտուտում կկայանա մրցանակների հանձնման արարողությունը:

Հայկական ինտերնետային կայքը մեկն է այն վեց մրցանակակիրներից, որոնց ընտրել է 8 հոգանոց անկախ ժյուրին բազմաթիվ թեկնածուներից:«Ա1+»-ի թեկնածությունը առաջադրել են Օսլոյի Մարդու իրավունքների տունը եւ Նորվեգիայի Հելսինկյան կոմիտեն:

Fritt Ord (Օսլո) եւ ZEIT (Համբուրգ) հիմնադրամների որոշմամբ այս տարի Խոսքի ազատության մրցանակին են արժանացել Ռուսաստանը, Ադրբեջանը, Ուկրաինան եւ Բելառուսը ներկայացնող 4 լրագրող, ռուսական «Չեռնովիկ» շաբաթաթերթը(Դաղստան) եւ «Ա1+» կայքը:

Նորվեգիայի մայրաքաղաքում հավաքվել են այս եւ նախորդ տարվա մրցանակակիրները, հիմնադրամների ներկայացուցիչները, ժյուրիի անդամները:
Ժյուրի անդամ, նորվեգացի լրագրող Գրո Հոլմը մեզ հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ իրեն ուղղակի զարմացրել է հանգամանքը, թե ինչպես «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությունը եթերազրկումից հետո արագորեն դարձավ առաջատար օնլայն լրատվամիջոց եւ ինչպես է հիմա "վերադառնում" արմատներին` դառնալով արդեն ինտերնետային հեռուստատեսություն:

Նկատենք, որ «Ա1+»-ին այս մրցանակը շնորհելու համար ժյուրին հաշվի առել մի շարք չափանիշներ, այդ թվում այն, որ լրատվամիջոցը լուսաբանում է ընդդիմության գործողությունները, կառավարության, խորհրդարանի, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների աշխատանքը, ներկայացնում տարբեր գնահատականներ եւ տեսակետներ, ապահովում ինտերնետ հեռարձակում:

Այս մրցանակաբաշխությունը կազմակերպվում է Ռուսաստանի և Արևելյան Եվրոպայի լրատվամիջոցների եւ լրագրողների շրջանում 2000թ-ից ի վեր:

Հայկական լրատվամիջոցներից «Ա1+»-ն առաջինն է, որն արժանանում է այս մրցանակին:

Հայաստանից որպես անհատ լրագրողներ այս մրցանակին արժանացել են Մարիաննա Գրիգորյանը եւ Էդիկ Բաղդասարյանը:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2011/06/15/oslo

----------


## Ձայնալար

*«Խոսքի ազատությունը պահպանվում է արյունով»*
16:20 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Բոլոր իշխանությունները պատասխանատու են իրենց քաղաքացիների, այդ թվում` լրագրողների անվտանգության համար, սակայն ոչ բոլորն են ստանձնում այդ պարտավորությունը։

Նորվեգիայի Նոբելյան ինստիտուտում, շնորհավորելով «Արեւելյան Եվրոպայի եւ Ռուսաստանի Ազատ մամուլ-2011» -ի մրցանակակիրներին (այդ թվում «Ա1+»-ին) հայտարարեց երկրի ԱԳ նախարար Յոնաս Գահր Սթորը։

Արտաքին գերատեսչության ղեկավարը մի երկրի, որտեղ համարվում են վերացված խոսքի եւ արտահայտվելու ազատության դեմ խոչընդոտները, վեց մրցանակակիրներին ու նաեւ ներկա լրագրողներին կոչ արեց մշտապես խիզախ լինել:  Նա հիշեց միջազգային կոնֆերանսներից մեկում հնչած արտահայտությունը, որ խոսքի ազատությունը գրվում  է, բայց պահպանվում է արյունով:

Խիզախությունը հիմնական չափանիշներից մեկն էր, որը հաշվի էր առել պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրին` ընտրելով վեց լավագույներին: Իսկ առաջադրված թեկնածուները մոտ չորս տասնյակ են եղել:

«Ա1+» ինտերնետային կայքը լուսաբանում է ընդդիմության գործողությունները, կառավարության, խորհրդարանի, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների աշխատանքը, ներկայացնում տարբեր գնահատականներ եւ տեսակետներ, ապահովում ինտերնետ հեռարձակում,- ներկաներին տեղեկացրեց ժյուրիի անդամ, նորվեգացի լրագրող Գրո Հոլմը:

Նրան էր այսօր վիճակվել հանձնելու մրցանակները, եւ առաջինը ներկաների ծափերի ներքո նա տվեց «Ա1+»-ին` ի դեմս ընկերության նախագահ Մեսրոպ Մովսեսյանի:

«Ա1+»-ի թեկնածությունը առաջադրել են Օսլոյի Մարդու իրավունքների տունը եւ Նորվեգիայի Հելսինկյան կոմիտեն: Այս կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչները մրցանակների հանձնման արարողությունից հետո մոտեցան` ասելու, որ «Ա1+»-ը իրապես արժանի էր խոսքի ազատության այս մրցանակին:

Fritt Ord (Օսլո) եւ ZEIT (Համբուրգ) հիմնադրամների համատեղ այս մրցույթի դափնեկիրներ դարձան նաեւ ռուսական «Չեռնովիկ» շաբաթաթերթը(Դաղստան), Նատալյա Իվանիշինան (Իրկուտսկ, ՌԴ),,Զամին Հաջին (Սդրբեջան), Մարինա Կոկտիշը (Բելառուս) եւ Նատալյա Լիգաչովան (Ուկրաինա):

Դափնեկիրներին պատվոգրերից բացի հանձնվելու են նաեւ դրամական մրցանակներ:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2011/06/15/a1

----------


## Artgeo

Տո լավ է... Վրաստանի երկու ազատ կամ ընդդիմադիր հեռուստաալիք արդեն արբանյակի վրա են, Ա1-ը էս քանի տարի ա էդ ուղղությամբ «աշխատում» են ու... ոչինչի: Անկապ ա:

----------

keyboard (03.09.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

> Տո լավ է... Վրաստանի երկու ազատ կամ ընդդիմադիր հեռուստաալիք արդեն արբանյակի վրա են, Ա1-ը էս քանի տարի ա էդ ուղղությամբ «աշխատում» են ու... ոչինչի: Անկապ ա:


տո լավ է.... ապե դու գիտե՞ս Վրաստանի անկախ հեռուստալիքները քանի միլիոն են ստանում ու ուրդուց..... Վրաստանն էսօր շահերի բախման կետ ա, իսկ Հայաստանը խորը էն բանի մեջ ա, ու ստեղի ընդդիմությունը ոչ մեկի չի հետաքրքրում մեծ հաշվով:

Թե կարող ա պնդես, որ Վրաստանը իրա ո*ով հարձակվեց հարավային Օյիայի վրա, ու մենք, հայերս էդքան չկանք, որ ռուսին դեմ հելնենք....

Վրացիքի մի բանը չեմ սիրել միշտ՝ շովինիստությունը, ու արդեն համոզվում եմ, որ էդ մարդկանցից չի, տեղանքից ա....

----------

davidus (15.06.2011), Moonwalker (15.06.2011), Tig (15.06.2011), Լեո (15.06.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> տո լավ է.... ապե դու գիտե՞ս Վրաստանի անկախ հեռուստալիքները քանի միլիոն են ստանում ու ուրդուց..... Վրաստանն էսօր շահերի բախման կետ ա, իսկ Հայաստանը խորը էն բանի մեջ ա, ու ստեղի ընդդիմությունը ոչ մեկի չի հետաքրքրում մեծ հաշվով:
> 
> Թե կարող ա պնդես, որ Վրաստանը իրա ո*ով հարձակվեց հարավային Օյիայի վրա, ու մենք, հայերս էդքան չկանք, որ ռուսին դեմ հելնենք....
> 
> Վրացիքի մի բանը չեմ սիրել միշտ՝ շովինիստությունը, ու արդեն համոզվում եմ, որ էդ մարդկանցից չի, տեղանքից ա....


Ընդդիմադիր ալիքները Ռուսաստանի՞ց են փաստորեն ֆինանսավորվում:

----------

keyboard (03.09.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ընդդիմադիր ալիքները Ռուսաստանի՞ց են փաստորեն ֆինանսավորվում:


Սիրուն հարց էր....  :Jpit:  չէ՛, օդից միլիոններ են բռնում....  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սիրուն հարց էր....  չէ՛, օդից միլիոններ են բռնում....


Մի քանի տարիա Միշան էտ ա համոզում ու... դեռ համարյա ոչ մեկիս չի համոզել: Հետաքրքիր ա: 

Ա1+-ը օդո՞վ ա սնվում, թե՞ Լևոնի ճառերով:

----------

keyboard (03.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> «Արմնյուզ» և «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերությունները համագործակցելու են: Համաձայն «Արմնյուզի» տարածած հաղորդագրության, վաղը ժամը 11-ին  «Գոլդեն Թուլիփ Երևան»հյուրանոցի Վիվալդի սրահում տեղի կունենա «Արմնյուզ» հեռուստաընկերության գործադիր պրոդյուսեր Արտակ Ալեքսանյանի և հեռուստաընկերության նախագահ Մեսրոպ Մովսիսյանի համատեղ մամուլի ասուլիսը, որտեղ վերջիններս կպատմեն համագործակցության նոր ծրագրերի մասին:
> Epress.am-ի տեղեկություններով, «Ա1+»-ի «Այբ-ֆե» լուրերի թողարկումը տեղ կգտնի «Արմնյուզի» եթերային ցանկում, իսկ թողարկումը կվարի Արամ Աբրահամյանը:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀՌԱՀ-ը 2010 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 16-ին «Ա1+» հեռուստատեսությանը հեռարձակման արտոնագիր չի տրամադրել՝ մրցույթում հաղթող ճանաչելով «Արմնյուզին»:


Աղբյուր՝ epress.am

----------

